# civilitées



## aricosec (1 Août 2001)

j'y pense et puis j'oublie comme dit l'autre.
je croix que je vais essayer de dire bonjour aux nouveaux inscrits chaque fois que j'en verrais un.je commence aujourdhui.

_BONJOUR !_ *BACHO*

c'est y pas d'la civilité ça !
le groupe des salopards me suivronts ils !
en français dand le texte*"là est la question ..*


----------



## Vieux Mac-User (1 Août 2001)

Et moi ????
bonjour aricosec ET bacho !


----------



## alèm (2 Août 2001)

*BONJOUR RICO hé hé*






juste histoire de civilités (puisqu'on me réclame   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  )

[01 août 2001 : message édité par alèm]


----------



## aricosec (2 Août 2001)

tiens c'tapreme y a un nouveau(elle),en plus j'aime bien dire ça!
_bonjour   MINOU !_


----------



## aricosec (2 Août 2001)

l'anonymat m'enerve parfois,si les nouveaux inscrits(ites) seraient distinctes,évidemment je serais enclin a plus de ronds de jambes,pour la gente féminine,mon coté gentleman sans doute.
pour l'instant ce ne sera qu'un pâle

bonjour "* COLINOUANNA *


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par aricosec:
*mon coté gentleman sans doute.
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
-----------
....Cacher une webcam dans les trous de c... de la housse d'opposum que je t'avais gentiment offerte...c'est du gentleman ça !!!
N'importe quoi !!!


----------



## aricosec (2 Août 2001)

_et ! cet aprés midi,nous acqueillons avec joie !.._

*KINGLOA !*

(en apparté, pour moi même et mon égo), il m'épate, il m'épate !cet arico.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par aricosec:
*et ! cet aprés midi,nous acqueillons avec joie !
*_<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
-----
Ne fais pas trop dans la joie, Rico...
A force d'accueillir des jeunes, ils vont peut-etre devoir virer des vieux...
et là, on est mal barrés ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Redbull et G4 pour eux, Clos Vougeot et pébroque pour nous on verra qui tiendra la distance...
Qui veut ménager loin, n'avale pas sa monture..._


----------



## Amiral 29 (3 Août 2001)

ya 1 nouveau! troll Bienvenue!
va falloir faire gaffe si les trolls arrivent.... çà vient du Nord ces trucs là
Ouf j'ai vérifié celui là ilvit à Paris!
Et qu'il soit vieux ou jeune...On s'en fout!
Faut pas "virer des vieux" comme j'ai lu + haut!
le "des" m'a inquiété. 
Longue durée de vie aux membres actifs!!!
Kenavo


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Amiral 29:
*
le "des" m'a inquiété. 
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
-----------
Mais non l'Amiral, il ne faut pas s'inquiéter...
Dans le pire des cas, il vont commencer par faire une sélection sur "les plus vieux", ensuite, une deuxième sélection sur les "plus radoteurs" et pour finir, une dernière sélection sur ceux qui sont en pétard avec Amok...
Conséquences : il y aura du monde devant nous...(et je ne vise personne...)


----------



## Amok (3 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*une dernière sélection sur ceux qui sont en pétard avec Amok...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

A moins de n'avoir pas tout suivi, je ne crois pas qu'il y ai là de quoi faire une sélection


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Août 2001)

Je sais, Amok !
Mais c'est pour qu'IL ne se reconnaisse pas tout de suite (sinon, ça fait ciblé... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## aricosec (3 Août 2001)

surpris par des intrus sur ce poste dedié aux civilités,j'ai oublié le nom du dernier inscrit,enfin je sais qu'il y a trois lettres,donc je m'excuse.

bonjour trois lettres !


----------



## aricosec (3 Août 2001)

n'ayant pas la puissance de feu de ALEM,ni sa justesse de tir,je me contenterai de tirer mon adversaire au chevilles,je ne peus pas le louper.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par aricosec:
*n'ayant pas la puissance de feu de ALEM,ni sa justesse de tir,je me contenterai de tirer mon adversaire au chevilles,je ne peus pas le louper.



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
-------------
...et si nous terminions ce combat stérile par un hymne à la paix et à la réconciliation...
...une sorte de "Grand Pardon" qui ramènerait les compteurs à zéro ??
(je prépare les pétales et la colombe...)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Août 2001)

A propos, savez-vous comment on qualifie un combat d'eunuques ? : un combat sans glands... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









(c'est pour détendre l'atmosphère !!!)


----------



## Amiral 29 (3 Août 2001)

des excuses pour tous et c'est tout.





[/QB][/QUOTE]

C'est sec et bien torché!!!


----------



## Amiral 29 (3 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*A propos, savez-vous comment on qualifie un combat d'eunuques ? : un combat sans glands...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









(c'est pour détendre l'atmosphère !!!)*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

L'étendard sanglante est levée???
mdr j'ai trop forçé sur le Sauvignon bien frais de ce midi
On est en vacances non????
Ke...navo


----------



## alèm (4 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par aricosec:
*avec le chargement d'armes que ALEM m'a livré (il est trés cher ce salopard)*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>






hé hé 


----------



## Vieux Mac-User (4 Août 2001)

Au cas ou, je tiens à signaler que malgré mon pseudonyme évocateur, je suis vraiment très jeune et donc, IL NE FAUT PAS ME VIRER !
Voilà, merci.
(je suis peut-être une femme aussi, et pourquoi pas une martienne : méfions-nous. On ne peut pas virer sur la base du pseudo. mais pas non plus sur celle de la qualité de membre puisque les membres "habitués" font simplement preuve de belle constance en ne changeant pas de pseudo à tout vent. Peut-on virer les indécis ???)


----------



## aricosec (4 Août 2001)

encore du sang frais aujourdhui,heureusement avec le DUDE qui veut s'tirer,pas beau ça,papa rico la fait jolie smiley de paix dans la promesse ! na !

bonjour * BAAX *


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par aricosec:
*rico la fait jolie smiley de paix dans la promesse *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
-------------
Il était temps !
Tu m'as fait rater au moins 15 posts !
Mais la Paix est à ce prix ...
...un petit coup de colombe ???


----------



## aricosec (4 Août 2001)

avec le chargement d'armes que ALEM m'a livré (il est trés cher ce salopard)je ne peux pas arrêter ma guerre maintenant,ça ne serai pas rentable,je continuerai donc,a moins d'excuses postecrites,qui seront d'ailleurs générales piusque je ne suis pas le seul affublé d'un qualificatif douteus,je m'en fout aussi d'ailleurs,mais laisser ça,voudrais dire que caché derriere son pseudo,on a le droit de poster ses appréciations sur les autres,je n'accepte pas ça ,et je le dit et redit.

des excuses pour tous et c'est tout.


----------



## aricosec (5 Août 2001)

pour moi ça va THEBIG,mais je sais pas si t'a vu l' ALEM plus haut,habillé en al capone,cigare au bec,ça commence a bien faire,j'va fouiller les sites pour trouver du matos de réplique,lui calmer les ardeurs au parrain.
essaye avec tes colombes,mais lui je crois pas que ça suffira.


----------



## aricosec (5 Août 2001)

un sous marin vient de faire surface,quelqun en sort,est ce L'AMIRAL? non !c'est le fils du capitaine némo

bonjour ..NAUTILEBLEU !


----------



## archeos (5 Août 2001)

Alèm des casques vite por favor


----------



## aricosec (6 Août 2001)

dépêchez vous,il n'y en auras pas pour tout le monde !
aujourdhui c'est
bonjour_SUPER PROMO FIN DE SERIE_
plus connu sous le sobriquet de bradherie !


----------



## aricosec (6 Août 2001)

ALEM j'ai trouvé l'arme absolu,saurait je m'en servir ???????? encore un ?mais si ça marche adieu le contrebandier !






 raté

[05 août 2001 : message édité par aricosec]


----------



## gribouille (6 Août 2001)

Bonjour "Maxi-Discount"

que vas donc nous offrir ce nouvel utilisateur   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[06 août 2001 : message édité par gribouille]


----------



## aricosec (6 Août 2001)

salut alem ha ! ha !ha !


----------



## aricosec (6 Août 2001)

il ne faudrait pas oublier, le nouvel arrivé
même si c'lundi, faut aller au boulot !


bonjour:   MARC75


----------



## gjouvenat (6 Août 2001)

Et moi personne ne ma dit bonjour quand je suis arriver... Sniff


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par gjouvenat:
*Et moi personne ne ma dit bonjour quand je suis arriver... Sniff   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
--------------
....normal : en novembre 2000 Rico en était encore à tailler des blocs de pierre pour écrire son courrier...
Il a découvert l'ordinateur au hasard d'une visite chez Casto il y a à peine quelques mois et il s'en est d'abord servi comme lampe de chevet...
Alors, laisse-lui un peu de temps !
thebig


----------



## gjouvenat (6 Août 2001)

Ok... bon ben tan pis...


----------



## aricosec (6 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par gjouvenat:
*Et moi personne ne ma dit bonjour quand je suis arriver... Sniff   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ça c'est ben vrai alors,jétion arrivé en mai 2001,et tchio GJOUVENAT en 2000
si maintenant je dois faire des rétrospectives,je monte dans mon defougniseur a neutrons biconvexe,pour me retrouver en novembre 2000,jour de naissance du ci devant contestataire.

bonjour : GJOUVENAT !
et ça malgré les lazis du DUDE


----------



## gjouvenat (6 Août 2001)

Ok ca va.... Merci pour tout...


----------



## alèm (6 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par aricosec:
*salut alem ha ! ha !ha !




*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>





CHAPEAU BAS RICO, NOTRE ALLIANCE SERA DÉSORMAIS INVINCIBLE : TOI À L'ARTILLERIE ET MOI AUX OPÉRATIONS COMMANDO (veille à embaucher l'Amiral pour les opérations de marine)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Août 2001)

Pour que je fasse le poids contre Alèm, Aricosec et l'Amiral, il faudra bien que je m'allie au moins avec SirMacGregor


----------



## alèm (7 Août 2001)

Fais gaffe Montaigne n'est pas le meilleur stratège que je connaisse  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




un noble picard tel mon compatriote Choderlos de Laclos me semble préférable en toutes choses

ou alors un de ducs Bourguignons tel Charles le Téméraire qui fit "enoublier"  en ma ville natale ce misérable Louis XI

peut-être devrais-tu finalement t'assujetir à notre association? 

sinon


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*Fais gaffe Montaigne n'est pas le meilleur stratège que je connaisse  *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
-------------
Ben, moi je vais régulièrement à la montaigne et j'aime bien...l'air y est pur et c'est bon pour mes vieux os  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ps : je sais que c'est con, mais j'ai pas pu m'en empêcher....


----------



## archeos (7 Août 2001)

et moi je me contenterai de creuser...
J'aime bien ça ! (là y a citation humoristique, celui qui trouve a un cadeau le weekend de l'Applexpo)


----------



## gribouille (7 Août 2001)

Averell ?... rantamplan... comme SirMacGregor


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par archeos:
*et moi je me contenterai de creuser...
J'aime bien ça ! (là y a citation humoristique, celui qui trouve a un cadeau le weekend de l'Applexpo)   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
---------------
...P....Archeos ! J'ai cherché toute la nuit... Y'en a marre maintenant !
Laisse tomber le cadeau et donne nous la réponse !!!


----------



## archeos (8 Août 2001)

Laspallès et chevallier, le train pour Pau, chef-d'uvre du non-sens


----------



## archeos (8 Août 2001)

et je crois que personne n'a dit bonjour à jlv cette nuit


----------



## archeos (8 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par aricosec:
*ne nous laisse pas succomber a la tentation de pensées amorales*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ah, l'inconvénient de l'age, c'est la précocité. Je crois que tu as coupé l'herbe sous le pied à pas mal de monde


----------



## aricosec (8 Août 2001)

L 'ARCHEOS et ses phrases sybillines"j'aime bien ça",quand on connait pas la réponse ,mon chtio pote ça nous interpelle,avec tout ce qui se dit ici et ailleurs, on ne sait plus de quoi tu parle,rassure nous,ne nous laisse pas succomber a la tentation de pensées amorales,et dit nous le secret de cette phrase,déja que tu a fait déjanté le DUDE,ne poursuit pas sur la voie du mystére,d'autres commencent a hagarder ( si ça se dit ! c'est du verbe hagard)et chauffer du ciboulot,tu a fait trop fort dans la question,il faudrait que tu commence par plus petit,seule la solution pourra rendre sa lucidité a LOWSKY.

moi pour éluder ta question je dirais simplement

bonjour   SQUINQ le nouveau


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par aricosec:
*que tu a fait déjanté le DUDE
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
------------
...déjà qu'on me surnomme "l'hagard du Nord" parce que file bon train avec mon vélo, l'air un peu "perdu"
...si en plus je dois déjanter...


----------



## aricosec (8 Août 2001)

ARCHIE,saura tu me pardonner,moi qui est les cassettes des sus dits,et qui me les repasse souvent,les fameux DUETTISTES chevalier_laspalés,qui nul doute un jour auront la même notoriété que PIERRE DAC et FRANCIS BLANCHE et leur fameux fakir,je ne peux que enterrer ma honte dans un(ou deux)verres de juliénas,et souhaiter un grand bonjour au nouvel arrivant.qui doit être pistonné par la direction,étant donné l'acqueuil.
bonjour FRED BELLAICHE






[08 août 2001 : message édité par aricosec]


----------



## archeos (9 Août 2001)

Je n'ai que le cd, et malheureusement je ne peux pas profiter du regard de Laspallès quand il dit ça. 
Génial ton smiley


----------



## archeos (9 Août 2001)

Bonsoir M Eric Darras.
Et bienvenue sur le forum le plus convivial du monde. Vous serez prêt en cinq minutes


----------



## aricosec (9 Août 2001)

Hé! COSETTE,(excuse j'appelle ma secrétaire)quel jour on est.
_"on est le 9 aout 2001"_ me répond monica( oui c'est elle! elle est en france incognito).je l'est embauché au enchéres des secrétaires,j'ai d'ailleurs payé assez cher,mais ça en vaut la peine,depuis quelques temps je me sent plu léger.

donc aujourdh'ui 9 AOUT 2001
bonjour    MATTEO


----------



## alèm (10 Août 2001)

hé l'Rico, profites pas de mon absence pour dévaliser mes coffres à smileys (sinon je garde les caisses d'alcool envoyés par Touba!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  )


----------



## archeos (10 Août 2001)

Bienvenue à Sylvain.1, le deuxième du nom, certainement


----------



## aricosec (10 Août 2001)

AH ! cet ARCHIE,toujours le premier pour la politesse,HEIN SYLVAIN,donc je m'associe a lui pour te dire

bonjour SYLVAIN.1 !


----------



## gjouvenat (10 Août 2001)

Bon.... Vous avez pas fini....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tient souhaiton la bienvenu a yvesn1


----------



## alèm (11 Août 2001)

*BONJOUR CLAPAQ!!!*


----------



## aricosec (11 Août 2001)

l'ARCHIE me double,L'ALEM itou,ça c'est sur je me fait vieux.
_ils sont plus rapide que moi_
_mais ça m'empechera pas _
_de dire a haute voix_

_bonjour CLAPAQ _


----------



## alèm (11 Août 2001)

*BONJOUR HAL1*


----------



## aricosec (11 Août 2001)

ce coup ci je n'ai pas dormi,je suis donc le premier a dire

bonjour LIVIO !


----------



## alèm (11 Août 2001)

*BONJOUR CYBOT!!*


----------



## alèm (12 Août 2001)

*BONJOUR @Lexis!!*


----------



## dany (12 Août 2001)

Bonjour steve jobs... il n'est pas encore la mais ca ne
va pas tarder, c'est beaucoup plus marrant de ce coté
de l'atlantique !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  a+


----------



## gjouvenat (12 Août 2001)

Et mdr... J'ai ecrit un Post et il ne s'est pas afficher snifff....

Bref.

Je disait bonjour a la personne qui allait s'inscrire apres @lexis


----------



## aricosec (12 Août 2001)

a la lecture de ces posts,je vois que ma mission venu de trés haut,porte ses fruits...... _"amen"_.

le moine aricosec suivra donc ses fréres,pour dire.

bonjour arobas LEXIS !


----------



## alèm (13 Août 2001)

*BONJOUR MOBIL!!*


----------



## alèm (13 Août 2001)

*BONJOUR PROBATONNE!!*








(mobil, probatonne, j'vais finir par faire des jeux de mots)


----------



## macinside (13 Août 2001)

stop além tu va pas en faire des pages


----------



## alèm (13 Août 2001)

euh non juste des tonnes, mais ça me plait (mobil)

(j'arrête sinon la foudre va me tomber dessus en la personne de Rico)






hi hi hi ©


----------



## macinside (13 Août 2001)

sinon on risquait une alèmisation


----------



## alèm (13 Août 2001)

hi hi hi ©  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













en voilà une :  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hé hé 


----------



## alèm (13 Août 2001)

tite bafouille Rico?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par dany:
*Bonjour steve jobs... il n'est pas encore la mais ca ne
va pas tarder, c'est beaucoup plus marrant de ce coté
de l'atlantique !     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  a+*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Bonjour dany, salut tout le monde, c'est sure, c'est plus fun par ici!!!





[20 septembre 2001 : message édité par Micmac]


----------



## aricosec (13 Août 2001)

mais non mon bon ALEM,tes rapports avec la société son tout a fait louable,et plus nous seront a dire bonjour,plus ça s'ra mieux.et nous pourront bientôt lancer cette phrase célebre.
_nous partimes 500 mais par un prompt renfort_
_nous nous vimes 5000 en arrivant au port_

bonjour PROBATONNE


----------



## alèm (13 Août 2001)

d'ailleurs l'auteur de cette tirade la place dans la bouche d'un de mes ancêtres par ailleurs cousin de la dite _Chimène_ puisque ce ne sont autres que de Diaz (je nuance à Santander, 80% de la population doit s'appeller Diaz (y Ruiz y Sanchez y Ramirez y Gonzalez y Riancho))
rendez-vous à entrabasmestas pour célébrer ces fiers sujets du roi Pélage

(je m'éloigne du sujet, pourquoi MicMac a t'il grillé la priorité à Rico?)


----------



## alèm (13 Août 2001)

et en ce qui concerne l'Alèmisation, la voilà : 






hé hé    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(merci Micmac, de nouvelles armes dans ma besace)


----------



## dany (13 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Micmac:
*

Bonjour dany, salut tout le monde, c'est sure, c'est plus fun par ici!!!



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Bonjour Micmac, super ton soleil ! il va falloir que je m'y
mette aux smillies animés car vous êtes tous tres doués . bon pour cette fois voila


----------



## macinside (13 Août 2001)

we belive you !


----------



## aricosec (13 Août 2001)

ALEM ! il m'a doublé 
a une minute prés,je viens de regarder,je ne défouraille plus aussi vite,les années forment une chappe de plomb sur mes épaules,lucky luke n'est plus,seul icelui pouvait me pousser a me transcender,je crois qu'il me faudra bientôt essayer les petites pillules bleu du DUDE
ALEM si le MICMAC m'a doublé,je crois que c'est bientot la fin,je vais devoir aller dans mon arsenal perso.




RECTIF
quoi que vois je !
horreur ALEM faut frere tu remercie micmac,que la honte rejaillisse sur toi.

[12 août 2001 : message édité par aricosec]


----------



## gjouvenat (13 Août 2001)

1. Ou on peut trouver cesw smiley annimé ????

2. On s'eloigne du sujet alors :

*Bonjour probatonne *


----------



## alèm (13 Août 2001)

t'inquiètes Rico je serais là pour te protéger mon ami

dans ton arsenal j'ai même trouvé l'avion qui faisait ta gloire lorsque tu avais 20 ans : appelle moi pépé boyngton!!


----------



## macinside (13 Août 2001)

c'est la pour les gif :  http://perso.club-internet.fr/fredmda/index2.php3 
et pour les smiley : http://www.go.to/emoticons/


----------



## alèm (13 Août 2001)

à ce propos et pour revenir au sujet, je vous en propose deux!






ou








et voilà (macinside c'est pas beau de cafter  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par gjouvenat:
*1. Ou on peut trouver cesw smiley annimé ????

2. On s'eloigne du sujet alors :

Bonjour probatonne 












*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Salut  à toi gjouvenat!

Y parait que les smillies sont fabriqués comme ça :


----------



## gjouvenat (13 Août 2001)

Pas mal...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Août 2001)

BIENVENUE PROBATONNE


----------



## gjouvenat (13 Août 2001)

Ah dommage c'est loupé ton image...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Août 2001)

BON , D'ACCORD!! BIENVENUE PROBATONNE


----------



## macinside (13 Août 2001)

voila ce que l'on en pense en face de chez moi :


----------



## aricosec (13 Août 2001)

hello ! MACINSIDE, si 'est une vache,garde un peu de lolo pour le petit nouveau !

bonjour FREDODLIDO !





[13 août 2001 : message édité par aricosec]


----------



## alèm (14 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*




*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

(preuve de ma sempiternelle fainé-hantise) 

*BONJOUR AD!!!*


----------



## alèm (14 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*









)*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

*BONJOUR COLLINS!!!*


----------



## aricosec (14 Août 2001)

ALEM toujours fidéle au poste veille !,rien ne lui échappe,il a fait automatisé ses smyleys,d'un genou expert ,il guide sa secrétaire assis sur ses genoux,l'antidérapant bien arrime,il folatre en buvant une mouse,les virages sont négociés au quart,et a peine décroche t'il de sa partenaire,pour dire.

bonjour COLLINS


----------



## alèm (14 Août 2001)

*BONJOUR BIBIKILLER!!!*







automatisation et Alèmisation en marche   








hé hé 


----------



## alèm (14 Août 2001)

*BONJOUR anonyme452!!!!*


----------



## aricosec (15 Août 2001)

ce matin on chôme pas,

bonjour A FOULHOUX et a ?

court mais sincére !

[14 août 2001 : message édité par aricosec]


----------



## archeos (15 Août 2001)

Désolé pour  le retard, il a fait trois petits tours et s'en est allé, salut Bouddha


----------



## aricosec (15 Août 2001)

il a enfin payé sa cotisation,c'est un ami pour de bon !

bonjour LE BONZE


----------



## gjouvenat (15 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par aricosec:
*il a enfin payé sa cotisation,c'est un ami pour de bon !

bonjour LE BONZE




*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

C'est pas trop tot


----------



## alèm (15 Août 2001)

*BONJOUR pen2!!!*


----------



## alèm (15 Août 2001)

et Rico en passant c'est pas la peine de zieuter pendant 20 mn comment je fais mes smileys ou où je les trouve je te le dirais ce soir dans le lit


----------



## gjouvenat (15 Août 2001)

Ou... au lit... Je ne savait pas   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est beau l'amour   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










[15 août 2001 : message édité par gjouvenat]


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Août 2001)

bien le bonjour à vous !
et merci de votre accueil
(civilités réciproques)


----------



## alèm (15 Août 2001)

tu sais moi et rico c'est du sérieux







et quand thebigblog se pointe notre couple lui donne le change en jouant à  ça : 








voilà mais c'est juste pour donner le change


----------



## alèm (15 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par pen2:
*bien le bonjour à vous !
et merci de votre accueil
(civilités réciproques)*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

SUPER, ça marche, bienvenue pen au carré (ou puissance 2 comme tu veux)

Rico tu peux être fier de toi

yen a un qui a répondu


----------



## alèm (15 Août 2001)

*BONJOUR    dr. Thierry2Nancy  !!*


et bienvenu parmi nous


----------



## gjouvenat (16 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par pen2:
*bien le bonjour à vous !
et merci de votre accueil
(civilités réciproques)*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Bienvenu parmi nous... tu le vera tu vas te plaire ici. En tout cas tu as gagné le premier prix... tu est la premiere personnes a nous repondre....





Amuse toi bien.

PS: alem tu es ou ???


----------



## gjouvenat (16 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par pen2:
*bien le bonjour à vous !
et merci de votre accueil
(civilités réciproques)*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Bienvenu parmi nou pen2.... tu vera tu vas te plaire ICI.... en tout cas tu es le premier a nous avoir repondu... bravo enfin qqun qui suit bien.

Aller amuse toi bien sur les forums de macG

PS: Alem ou es tu ??? J'aii besoin de toi


----------



## alèm (16 Août 2001)

scuze gjouvenat, je suis vraiment un âne (j'avais oublié de réinstaller imprimante et scanner après mon thebigplantâge)


----------



## alèm (16 Août 2001)

*BONJOUR leblack06!!!*


----------



## gjouvenat (16 Août 2001)

Salut leblack06.


Tu es trop rapide alem











[15 août 2001 : message édité par gjouvenat]


----------



## archeos (16 Août 2001)

bis repetitat placent

pardon, mais finalement Sirmachintruc me manque


----------



## alèm (16 Août 2001)

ben ça ressemble à un concours ou un pari entre SirMacGregor et Gjouvenat, mais sir macgregor perd la main a première vue  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



quant à moi je réponds des ordres de mon patron adoré car en ce moment les attaques des membres d'Aricoseckillers&Cie sont plutôt rares alors je fais le ménage et l'accueil des nouveaux pensionnaires
mais je reste vigilant au cas


----------



## gjouvenat (16 Août 2001)

Fait gaffe alem tu vas avoir mal.... que la foudre s'abbate sur toi


----------



## alèm (16 Août 2001)

tiens regarde bien devant toi, voilà comme cela ne bouge pas (pasque c'est quand même ancien)






hé hé 


----------



## gjouvenat (16 Août 2001)

Fait gaffe... si je te chope tu vas y passer...


----------



## archeos (16 Août 2001)

et dire que ce sujet était destiné à l'échange de politesses


----------



## alèm (16 Août 2001)

euh mille excuses mon chéos, je reprends ma tâche initiale et resterait comme tout bon horseguard droit et fier des heures durant (c'est Api qui va être contente)






même si le capieu en fourrure de poils pubiens d'Elizabeth 2 me tombe sur le nez

PS pour les poils pubiens (citation d'un film portugais comme moi : "a comedia de deus" de joão cesar Monteiro)

[15 août 2001 : message édité par alèm]


----------



## gjouvenat (16 Août 2001)

Tu es jaloux ??? Si tu en veut je peut tjr fait un petit effort pour toi    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







.

Il devait etre bon c'est poil puisque tu les a garder...

[15 août 2001 : message édité par gjouvenat]


----------



## alèm (16 Août 2001)

*BONJOUR pring2!!*






hé hé 


----------



## aricosec (16 Août 2001)

et moi c'est itou !

bonjour..._PRING 2_


----------



## alèm (16 Août 2001)

]*BONJOUR totof.com!!!*


----------



## aricosec (16 Août 2001)

_je savais bien ne pas prêcher dans le désert_
_l'amour des autres est de toute maniére_
_la seule façon et croyez en mon pére_
_d'aller au ciel et d'éviter l'enfer_

ainsi parlait le pére rico,quand aprés avoir remercié le brave posteur seul et unique a avoir répondu,il se reconnaitra (j'ai oublié son speudo MERDE !)reconforté dans la sublime mission des salopards,il s'ecria de plus fort.
*bonjour    untel.com !*

ps:j'en fais trop en ce moment,j'ai oublié untel aussi


----------



## gjouvenat (16 Août 2001)

Voyons qui vient de s'inscrire....

BONJOUR totof.com


----------



## alèm (17 Août 2001)

*BONJOUR OBYWAN!!!*






hi hi hi ©    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[16 août 2001 : message édité par alèm]


----------



## aricosec (17 Août 2001)

j'ai perdu la tete ,j'sai plus ou j'en suis

bonjour KENOBI !

merci ALEM !


----------



## alèm (17 Août 2001)

*BONJOUR Tooms72!!!*









de rien Rico


----------



## gjouvenat (17 Août 2001)

Hello Kimi.... Alors c'etait comment dans le loft


----------



## archeos (17 Août 2001)

Un indien entre dans la tribu : bienvenue Yukunpi


----------



## aricosec (17 Août 2001)

bonjour celui comme ARCHEOS,et si c'est un indien,est c'que c'est y qu'il a des plumes? ,et que c'est y sur la tête qu'il les a ?,ont est obligé d'être virulent,ont en est a la sixieme pages et y en a qu'un qu'a repondu,et je crois qu'on a acceuilli au moins 30 sympathyques sympatisant,(lêche),mais nous sommes obligés de continuer vu l'affuence,ma parole il ne va plus rester personne dans les autres sites,donc un petit
_BRAVO  MACG_


----------



## gjouvenat (17 Août 2001)

Mouarf... Bijour gamov


----------



## alèm (18 Août 2001)

*BONJOUR dna-cowboy!!*

mince un gars transgénique à l'adn de mustang
avec vos histoires d'indiens et de cowboys, moi y en a être complétement *Bison!*


----------



## alèm (18 Août 2001)

*BONJOUR njp!!*

(le posteur masqué 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  )


----------



## aricosec (18 Août 2001)

toujours en retard mais il en faut un

bonjour NJP


----------



## gjouvenat (18 Août 2001)

Bon vous m'avez tous laisser tombé ou quoi... y a plus personne pour dire bonjour a : dna-cowboy.

Aller on se reveille un peu... on est loin des record d'hier... nous somme 12 personnes connecté a 12 h 35


----------



## archeos (18 Août 2001)

Avec un pseudo comme Petgab, tu devrais te sentir à l'aise chez nous, bienvenue


----------



## aricosec (18 Août 2001)

_me résignant a être toujours en r'tard_
_plus rien a moi ne me parait bizarre_
_et si même a genoux il me faut_
_je viendrais dire bonjour aux nouveaux_

bonjour PETGAB !


----------



## archeos (18 Août 2001)

Ne te formalises pas aricosec, je n'ai pas ton talent de rédaction, je me rattrappe avec la  rapidité, privilège de la jeunesse


----------



## aricosec (18 Août 2001)

et oui ARCHIE,mais avec un jus d'orange survitaminé,j'acqueuille en premier le nouveau.

bonjour DOF !


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (18 Août 2001)

s'lut *Albert* !

Bienvenu sur le forum de MacG !

@+

Guillaume


----------



## aricosec (19 Août 2001)

moi aussi je suis ici pour te dire !

bonjour ALBERT


----------



## Amiral 29 (19 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par aricosec:
*moi aussi je suis ici pour te dire !

bonjour ALBERT



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

salut Albert!

q cq c cette histoire de cochon avec 1 oignon...c 1 recette de Breton???


----------



## gjouvenat (19 Août 2001)

et maintenant j'acceuil  nouredine ...

Aller tous en coeur :

*Bonjour  nouredine *


----------



## alèm (19 Août 2001)

*BONJOUR patou!!!*


hé hé 


----------



## alèm (19 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>*Nous souhaitons la bienvenue à notre dernier membre : Frédo la-coconniere !!! *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>







_HI HI HI ©    (quel fainéant je fais)_


----------



## gjouvenat (19 Août 2001)

Bonjour Frédo la-coconniere ...

Y a du monde qui s'inscrit dit donc aujourd'hui


----------



## alèm (19 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>* Nous souhaitons la bienvenue à notre dernier membre : LOUIS-ETIENNE ROY !!
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

hé hé    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[18 août 2001 : message édité par alèm]


----------



## aricosec (19 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Amiral 29:
*

salut Albert!

q cq c cette histoire de cochon avec 1 oignon...c 1 recette de Breton???   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

salut l'amiral,tu dvrais accoster plus souvent,tes civilitées sont rares,alors donc je t'explique

tu fait etriper un cochon par ton boucher favori,tu garde le sang,tu capture un antillais du coin,et sous la menace de lui refuser son punch quotiden,tu lui fait eplucher des oignons,et il pourra te préparer le meilleur boudin créole,donc c'est pour ça que
du cochon avec un oignon c'est bon

les prochaines recettes seront payantes


----------



## Amiral 29 (19 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par aricosec:
*

salut l'amiral,tu dvrais accoster plus souvent,tes civilitées sont rares




*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## Amiral 29 (19 Août 2001)

mes civilitées sont rares!...mais il faut que je bosse un peu nuit et jour...pour nourrir  forum & famille!!!

merci pour la recette ..vois par ailleurs j'explique que étudiant j'avais le rhum Neisson gratos ( voir avis de recherche!)...si seulement je pouvais la retrouvrer!!!
On aurait du Rhum tant qu'on veut!

Kenavo


----------



## Amiral 29 (19 Août 2001)

Sauf votre respect les derniers surnoms vont faire peur à la moyenne d'âge: Albert Louis Etienne...Que diantre: sont-ce des petits jeunots???
..mais au fait quel âge à peu près exactement et divisé par 36 (son fils) est-ce l'âge d'Aricosec???
Nous le serons ds 1 prochain épisode!
Kenavo


----------



## Amiral 29 (19 Août 2001)

c'était qui le 3.000ème?
On aurait du arroser çà!


----------



## aricosec (19 Août 2001)

tout les jours il y a des nouveaux,et je salue le dernier

bonjour MIKE 303113


----------



## aricosec (19 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Amiral 29:
*mes civilitées sont rares!...mais il faut que je bosse un peu nuit et jour...pour nourrir  forum & famille!!!

merci pour la recette ..vois par ailleurs j'explique que étudiant j'avais le rhum Neisson gratos ( voir avis de recherche!)...si seulement je pouvais la retrouvrer!!!
On aurait du Rhum tant qu'on veut!

Kenavo   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

mea culpa mon amiral,mais les retraités c'est ça,ils ne pensent pas aux esclaves obligés de trimer,tu verras quand ça sera ton tour,on a plus un moment a soi,et pour une fois que l'on peut commander chaque minute de son existence,il n'y a plus de temps mort,je m'en veus de t'avoir perturbé,donc je m'allonge dans ma chaise longue,la bouteille de rhum sur la table,le sucre de canne,le citron vert,les glaçons,et j'attend que ma femme me serve le punch,a la tienne


_alors marcel ça vient !_


----------



## macinside (19 Août 2001)

on trime pas forcement si on a un boulot sympa


----------



## alèm (19 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>* Nous souhaitons la bienvenue à notre dernier membre : ducono!! *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

vous pouvez continuer, je resterais stoïque devant vos pseudos





[19 août 2001 : message édité par alèm]


----------



## alèm (20 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>* Nous souhaitons la bienvenue à notre dernier membre : Nicolaschristophe 
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

hé hé 


----------



## macinside (20 Août 2001)

voila vous aavez vecsez alèm


----------



## aricosec (20 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*on trime pas forcement si on a un boulot sympa   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ça j'suis ben d'accord,mais c'est quand même pas courant d'avoir un boulot qui colle,et meme la faut avouer qu'il y a des moments ou on a des pulsions autres que ce qu'on est en train de faire,le retraité cher MACINSIDE est dégagé de ça,il plane et est content d'en faire part autour de lui surtout a un certain AMIRAL qui voudrait bien savoir l'age de l'arico,mais qui ne le saura pas,protégé par un tir de barrage du frére de la côte ALEM,l'arico peut se permettre de dire

bonjour nicolas +


----------



## alèm (20 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>*Nous souhaitons la bienvenue à notre dernier membre : MaxiMac !! *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

maxiMac, ça me rappelle quelque chose   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bon, faudrait ouvrir un autre débat du genre "l'âge des canoniques Rico et L'Miral" pasque là zêtes tout en train eud'me caffougner à craper l'parquet avec vos godasses pleines eud'gadoue

_hé bien sûr que je te protégerais surtout qu'une rapine m'a tout scrabouillé min réserve du toubar vert, où j'avais planqué mes smileys, 'lors j'a du aller en acheter un véritable arsenal ce coup-ci à Prisunic (y faisaient des soldes alors j'ai pris un peu d'rouge qui tâche pour me remettre de mes émotionnations, mais je te rassure, j'ai tout mis sur ton compte, d'ailleurs l'dirlo y veut te r'béayer pour savoir si tu peux payer)

sinon c'est ça qu'il a dit_


----------



## Amiral 29 (20 Août 2001)

Bienvenue à Maximac....c simple et on pige qu'il est très Mac
Maxi ...comme aricosec qui a le Maxid'âge  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










Il doit diner à cette heure tardive!!!
Kenavo


----------



## alèm (20 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>*Nous souhaitons la bienvenue à notre dernier membre : Olivier1!!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

je me fais de plus en plus fainéant, tien je mets pas de smileys pour une fois

hé hé


----------



## alèm (20 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>* Nous souhaitons la bienvenue à notre dernier membre : vcharbogne!!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

bon d'accord à al demande générale, je  remets les smileys

hé hé 


----------



## alèm (20 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>* Nous souhaitons la bienvenue à notre dernier membre : Phili !!
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

_*J'aime ce boulot que tu nous as confié, Ô toi mon maître Rico!!*_


----------



## alèm (20 Août 2001)

bon zavez pas un peu fini vos discutations?
allez, du balai, j'ai du boulot

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>* Nous souhaitons la bienvenue à notre dernier membre : burp 
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

mince un copain à *Girbouille*

la dernière fois que je l'ai vu celui-là, il était comme ça le _Ri-Ti-Pouic_


----------



## alèm (20 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>*Nous souhaitons la bienvenue à notre dernier membre : Elendil 
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>






je travaille à la chaine maintenant


----------



## alèm (20 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>*Nous souhaitons la bienvenue à notre dernier membre : Falg  !!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>






hé hé     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[20 août 2001 : message édité par alèm]


----------



## alèm (20 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>* Nous souhaitons la bienvenue à notre dernier membre : onell !!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

hop hop un peu d'exercice...


----------



## alèm (20 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>*Nous souhaitons la bienvenue à notre dernier membre : czig !!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>






merde à cette cadence, je perds des boulons!


----------



## alèm (21 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>* Nous souhaitons la bienvenue à notre dernier membre : bibi phoque !! *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

pour te répondre, mon cher Rico, pas besoin d'inventer des pseudos moi-même puisque je suppute que certains le font déjà...


----------



## alèm (21 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>* Nous souhaitons la bienvenue à notre dernier membre : sillig !!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>







[20 août 2001 : message édité par alèm]


----------



## aricosec (21 Août 2001)

et nous vimes les yeux emerveillés un homme se dresser,il avait pour nom ALEM,décidé a veiller sur le forum,rien ne lui echappait,plus vite que son ombre il tirait son chapeau aux téméraires arrivants,si bien que lové dans son fauteuil ministre acheté dans une vente,d'une main nonchalante L'ARICO n'avait plus qu'a dire d'un revers de souris et d'effleurement du clavier !

bonjour LES COMME A DIT ALEM !

ps ceci bien evidemment aujourdhui ou c'est tres dure de poster,il faut la foix je ne vous dit que ça !


----------



## aricosec (21 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

J'aime ce boulot que tu nous as confié, Ô toi mon maître Rico!!




*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

je tiens a signaler a l'éleve ALEM,qu'il est interdit d'inventer des noms,ou alors dit moi tous de suite que je suis miro,je vois pas les memes noms,serait tu un posteur fantôme,ou un fakir qui voit dans une boule de cristal,(m.... ça y est j'ai encore oublié le nom du nouveau,tu vas me faire tourner en chévre!)en plus l'amiral qui rajeunit,la parkinssson me guette)
bbbbboooouuuujjjjj toooiii enfin lluuuiiii!


----------



## archeos (21 Août 2001)

Des jumeaux sur macgé : bienvenue à léonléon


----------



## aricosec (21 Août 2001)

et oui cher ARCHIE,mais depuis 2 ou trois jours ça rame tellement,qu'il faut etre stoic et ajouter !

bonjour! bonjour ! LEON . LEON une fois
pour essayer d'en fidelisé un !


----------



## archeos (22 Août 2001)

il n'est pas mini ni riquiqui le forum macgé, puisqu'il accueille riki miki, son 3049 e membre, spécialiste québecois de la vidéo
Bienvenue !


----------



## aricosec (22 Août 2001)

est ce l'amiral déguisé,enfin acueillons avec fiertél e batiment 45/12 de la flotte  atlantique

bonjour  BAT45/12


----------



## alèm (22 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>* Nous souhaitons la bienvenue à notre dernier membre : Aalvar !!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

bon, c'est pas tout mais
*retour aux affaires...*

hé hé 


----------



## Amiral 29 (23 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par aricosec:
*est ce l'amiral déguisé,enfin acueillons avec fiertél e batiment 45/12 de la flotte  atlantique

bonjour  BAT45/12




*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

L'Amiral reste l'Amiral***** Il ne se déguise jamais!
Mais il a le droit d'envoyer de ses bâtiments voguer vers le forum MG...
Par contre ce mouvement ne m'a point été signalé...Alors je vais boire 1 coup car les transmissions ,en ce moment çà vaut pas 1 coup de cidre!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Kenavo

PS Touba fall a du mal à obtenir son ticket retour!!!


----------



## alèm (23 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Amiral 29:
*PS Touba fall a du mal à obtenir son ticket retour!!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

*AKASSAAAAAA!!!!!*

ah que touba me manque, lui le roi du *hi hi hi ©*


----------



## alèm (23 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR> *Nous souhaitons la bienvenue à notre dernier membre : iss-iss!!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

et haut
le nombre de membres de ce forum

hé hé     
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











*(Mais quel est le nom du premier inscrit? se demande alors le préposé à l'admission Alèm... quelqu'un lui a-t'il dit bienvenue?)*


----------



## alèm (23 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>* Nous souhaitons la bienvenue à notre dernier membre : tramb !!
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

je déraille autant de nouveaux membres et Rico qui n'est pas là et je suis seul de garde


----------



## archeos (23 Août 2001)

Bienvenue au petit dernier, Camille 92100, Saint-Ouen, 41 avenue Gabriel Péri, au dessus de la boulangerie


----------



## archeos (23 Août 2001)

Alléluïa, il est revenu vivre de nouvelles aventures avec nous, j'ai nommé Thebiglebowski


----------



## aricosec (23 Août 2001)

AH ! ce brave christian a toute les chances,aujourdhui du sexe encore du sexe
bonne journée CHRISTIAN 2001


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Août 2001)

Mais que font donc nos estimés modérateurs !!!
J'exige une destruction immédiate du post précédent de Rico qui met en danger les valeurs morales de notre forum...
J'en tremble encore


----------



## alèm (24 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>*Nous souhaitons la bienvenue à notre dernier membre : Le Gritche!!*  <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

bon les amis, c'est pas tout mais j'ai du taf moi, alors Lébo fait ta mitzsva de la journée, va t'essueyr les pieds et bon retour parmi nous...


----------



## alèm (24 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>* Nous souhaitons la bienvenue à notre dernier membre : HAK !! *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

le misérable préposé à l'accueil des nouveaux membres te souhaite la binvenue, cher HAK


----------



## alèm (24 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>* Nous souhaitons la bienvenue à notre dernier membre : Julien Dumas 
!! *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


et un nouveau promu, un 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hé hé 


----------



## alèm (24 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>*Nous souhaitons la bienvenue à notre dernier membre : marc manen!!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

bon, ben, yen a des inscriptions en ce moment


----------



## Amiral 29 (24 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par aricosec:
*AH ! ce brave christian a toute les chances,aujourdhui du sexe encore du sexe
bonne journée CHRISTIAN 2001




*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

C'est pour 1 inscription la bellefesse.gif???
Kenavo


----------



## alèm (24 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>* Nous souhaitons la bienvenue à notre dernier membre : Amnesiak!! *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

v'là un pseudo facile à retenir


----------



## alèm (24 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>* Nous souhaitons la bienvenue à notre dernier membre : fanou26!! *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ben voilà c'est dit


----------



## Amiral 29 (24 Août 2001)

Bienvenue à Fanou 26!
L'Amiral qui rate ses smileys!
Kenavo! 
	
	



```
[/IMG] [img]http://www.24pm.com/humferier/sav/snipersmilie.gif[/img]
```


----------



## aricosec (24 Août 2001)

THEBIGLOWSKY revenu,si il veut rattrapper son retard de civilités,il lui faudra une page,donc frére ARCHIE et frére ALEM il va vous falloir l'absoudre,je compte sur vous et tout bénévole,moi meme n'ai pas trouvé de smiley ABSOLVEUR,aidez frére ARICOSEC il le mérite
signé:le vicaire masqué

bonjour a tous les cités,je suis en retard


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Août 2001)

Salut Alèm, Archeos et Rico !
Content de vous retrouver !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je constate avec plaisir que la forme n'a pas baissée !!!
Malheureusement pour moi, c'est la galère question boulot : SUBMERGE et pas encore de vacances à l'horizon  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est tout juste si je trouve encore le temps d'aller faire pipi !
Mais comme j'ai l'habitude de prendre ma vessie pour une lanterne, ça m'évite de me brûler  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tout n'est donc pas négatif !!!
En attendant... amitiés !
thebig


----------



## alèm (24 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Amiral 29:
*Bienvenue à Fanou 26!
L'Amiral qui rate ses smileys!
Kenavo! 
	
	




		Bloc de code:
	

  [/IMG]  [img]http://www.24pm.com/humferier/sav/snipersmilie.gif[/img] [/b]<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

tiens, ça a l'air d'aller mieux côté smiley
bon que dis-tu de ça? [img]http://leander.free.fr/perso/smiley/gif/spectator5.gif[/img] 

hé hé    [img]http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/grin.gif[/img] 

(va quand même falloir que je renouvelle encore une fois mon arsenal si même les gradés s'y mettent)

*


----------



## archeos (24 Août 2001)

peace sur toi thebig
bienvenue à Christian, 2001e du nom (ça fait beaucoup, même pour un forum comme celui de macgé)


----------



## archeos (24 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*Nous souhaitons la bienvenue à notre dernier membre : Le Gritche!!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

un lecteur de Dan Simmons ? y a t-il d'autres fans dans la salle ?


----------



## dany (24 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par aricosec:
*AH ! ce brave christian a toute les chances,aujourdhui du sexe encore du sexe
bonne journée CHRISTIAN 2001




*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ça c'est un post...érieur !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Août 2001)

...voilà un sujet sur lequel je m'étendrais volontiers...


----------



## alèm (24 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>*Nous souhaitons la bienvenue à notre dernier membre : jack51!!  *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

(allez, je fais comme si je n'avais rien vu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## aricosec (24 Août 2001)

aujoudhui je vais oublié les nouveaux,une minute d'impolitesse,je vais me souhaitez a moi même 

bonne journée L'ARICO !(oui en apparté je raccourcis mon pseudo,un brin de familiarité et d'humour ne peut nuire)je t'aime trés trés fort,chaque jour tu etonne le monde en étant encore vivant,malgré les quolibets des garnements que tu croise et qui te traitent de vieux machin,tu reste fier et impassible dans l'adversité,rien ne peut t'abattre,la sagesse dont ton front est éclairé,et le chateau lafitte dont ton estomac est imbibé,reflettent l'extase et la paix de ton äme,fier chevalier des temps anciens je t'aime.
_NNNNOOOOONN  ! ! ALEM  ne tire pas !_


----------



## aricosec (24 Août 2001)

c'était un double post, je l'ai GOMMé !

ce qui me donne l'occasion de revenir sur terre et de me poser la question,si ça se trouve j'étais déja de trop,car depuis un certain temps a force d'accueuillir de sympathiques membres ça rame de plus en plus,peut etre l'autodestruction ?je vais y réfléchir !

bonjour le SYMPATHIQUE nouveau dont j'ai oublié le pseudo(ah ! l'age !)

[24 août 2001 : message édité par aricosec]


----------



## alèm (25 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>* Nous souhaitons la bienvenue à notre dernier membre : copello !! *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

hé hé 


----------



## alèm (25 Août 2001)

[QUOTE*] Nous souhaitons la bienvenue à notre dernier membre : catan!!* [/QUOTE]


----------



## dany (25 Août 2001)

Nous souhaitons la bienvenue à notre dernier membre : frederic1306
c'est la première fois que je peux dire bonjour à un
nouveau membre ! je me dépeche d'envoyer ce post !
A+


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Août 2001)

Salut à toi frederic1306


----------



## aricosec (26 Août 2001)

_sans trêve ni repos_
_dimanche même tres tot_
_son salut fait l'arico_
_a tous et au nouveau_

salut GODSPEED


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Août 2001)

Welcome to MG à Jalvie


----------



## jfr (27 Août 2001)

ben... alors?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



personne dit bonjour à steph19?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



bonjour steph19


----------



## archeos (27 Août 2001)

Il est rusé le nouveau avec un tel pseudo nous ne pouvons que l'aimer et même l'admirer, il faut oser aussi s'appeller *LA POMME*. Allez en majuscules pour la peine


----------



## aricosec (27 Août 2001)

ma culture medicinale étant ce qu'elle est dans les pseudo tangents je préfére laisser ALEM les tester,apparemment donc je ne risque rien a dire

bonjour XIMOS!


----------



## alèm (27 Août 2001)

_*Salut à Toi   Harold !!*_


----------



## alèm (28 Août 2001)

_*Je Te Salue   LaGencive  !!!*_


hé hé 


----------



## gjouvenat (28 Août 2001)

Non... desole de ce mauvais post mais je pete les plombs....

[27 août 2001 : message édité par gjouvenat]


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par gjouvenat:
*Pas mal celui la    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
---------------
C'est triste, mais je ne sais pas pourquoi, j'ai déjà une dent contre lui !!!
Première fois que ça m'arrive, désolé...


----------



## alèm (28 Août 2001)

_*Salut à Toi homme au nom imprononçable N Mc Austen  !! *_


----------



## alèm (28 Août 2001)

_*Salut à Toi nfontaine !!*_


----------



## archeos (28 Août 2001)

Le petit frère de HURRICAN est arrivé, bienvenue à Turrican


----------



## dany (28 Août 2001)

Nous souhaitons la bienvenue à notre dernier membre : Ma Pomme 







 c'est génant, j'ai l'impression de me souhaiter la bienvenue !


----------



## alèm (28 Août 2001)

_*Salut à toi xymox!!*_


----------



## gjouvenat (28 Août 2001)

Je te souhaite la bienvenue EMILIE...

Pour une fois... je vais enlever mon chapeau... pour la politesse


----------



## gjouvenat (28 Août 2001)

Alem ne se bouge pas... je continu a ca place... (Alem reveil toi)...

BONJOUR PS

Voila c tout


----------



## aricosec (28 Août 2001)

bien qu'il soit déja membré,il n'est pas encore membre,mais permettez moi d'y souhaiter la bienvenue ici,c'est le troisieme petit arico,produit par mon fiston,il confirme d'ailleurs mes origines inter gallactique,ce que vous aviez deviné vous même
bonjour ROMAIN






Post Scriptum :mes excuses et bonjour a PS

[28 août 2001 : message édité par aricosec]


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Août 2001)

Rico, TU M'ENERVES.........arrête immédiatement !
Depuis des semaines j'essaie de placer des smileys animés dans mes posts sans y parvenir boudiou de boudiou !
Même l'Amiral y parvient, c'est tout dire !
Suis-je vraiment si con quoiqu'en dise ma Mère qui me dit tous les jours : "mais si, gamin, tu vas y arriver...!!!"
De plus, je te soupçonne d'utiliser des samileys narquois uniquement pour me narguer !
ps : pas besoin de ton aide, j'y arriverai bien tout seul !


----------



## archeos (28 Août 2001)

ps : on n'oubliera pas de lui souhaiter la bienvenue


----------



## gjouvenat (28 Août 2001)

Alem etant tjr en train de dormir... Je souhaite - une nouvelle fois (tout seul...)Une fois n'est pas coutumes... - la bienvenu a Benjamin VINCENT...

A l'occassion je vais pousser un peu la chansonnette (bouchez vous les oreilles ca va faire mal...)


----------



## alèm (28 Août 2001)

_*Bonjour à toi sije01 !!*_





(message perso pour greg : t'étais pas levé que je bossais déjàexactement à l'heure où Touba va se coucher  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## alèm (29 Août 2001)

*Bijour Toi  jliautaud !!*


----------



## alèm (29 Août 2001)

*Salut Nicky !!*

hé hé  





[28 août 2001 : message édité par alèm]


----------



## aricosec (29 Août 2001)

faut dire que L'AMIRAL,il va chercher des smileys a l'étrangé,la derniere photo satellite de OXO ma planéte montre le contrevenant la calle bourré de hachish,de rhum et de cigares,navigant allégrement vers le port ou l'attend ALEM le grossiste en images animées,ce faut frére boiras le rhum,fumera les cigares et une bouffée de la bouffarde de L'AMIRAL,rempli de hachish,parfumera l'air,ils referont le monde et continueront de nous envahirent de smyleys,ti GJOUVENAT s'y met et c'est une cohalition,ton intrusion dans le clan ne peut etre que bénéfique pour réfréner leurs ardeurs.voila par bellino la preuve du forfait du BRETON.





[28 août 2001 : message édité par aricosec]


----------



## gjouvenat (29 Août 2001)

Bonjour julpie... Le pere noel te dit bonjour.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Message pour Alem : Si tu veut me dire des trucs perso envoi moi un mail ou un petit message privé... c mieux


----------



## gjouvenat (29 Août 2001)

Hello rava.... tu vas faire des ravages sur le forum ou bien ???

Ma copine te dit bonjour


----------



## alèm (29 Août 2001)

_*bienvenu Rava!*_

t'es venu de tahiti à pied? t'as vu, c'est haut le Gruyère?

bon ben, autre question, ton 867 prend pas chaud dans ces tropiques (je sais c'est "l'hiver" en ce moment  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## alèm (29 Août 2001)

*bienvenue  isabelleb !*

_je l'ai vue le premier  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## aricosec (30 Août 2001)

rrrrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaa !rrraaaaaah !ra !ra !ra !,pas facile d'imaginer le son du tambour,...bon imaginons
a l'occasion de mon 500 post je souhaite la
BIENVENU  _RAVDA !_


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Août 2001)

Félicitations pour ton 500ième post mon Rico !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









(j'aurais voulu faire un smiley en forme de gâteau avec bougies...mais j'en suis toujours au même point  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 )
Je persévère...


----------



## dany (30 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par aricosec:
*rrrrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaa !rrraaaaaah !ra !ra !ra !,pas facile d'imaginer le son du tambour,...bon imaginons
a l'occasion de mon 500 post je souhaite la
BIENVENU  RAVDA !



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Clap Clap Clap ( Clap = bruit fait par la main droite et
la main gauche qui se rejoignent !)


----------



## aricosec (30 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*Félicitations pour ton 500ième post mon Rico !!!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









(j'aurais voulu faire un smiley en forme de gâteau avec bougies...mais j'en suis toujours au même point    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 )
Je persévère...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

faut dire que moi j'ai le temps de chercher,aussi j'amene le gateau toi le CHAMP,et nous le partagerons avec lui

bienvenu  : PIERRECO !





[30 août 2001 : message édité par aricosec]


----------



## alèm (31 Août 2001)

_*salut djaconil !!*_


----------



## alèm (31 Août 2001)

*Salut arni !!*


----------



## alèm (31 Août 2001)

*salut LVOH !!*





_qq chose à voir avec lvmh?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## gjouvenat (31 Août 2001)

Hello YV (Yves ???)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## gjouvenat (31 Août 2001)

Salut BenyUiUi


----------



## alèm (31 Août 2001)

*Salut Mac Aque !!*


----------



## alèm (1 Septembre 2001)

* Hello Johhnathannne !!*

(à peine arrivé, déjà  au bar  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Amiral 29 (1 Septembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par aricosec:
*

faut dire que moi j'ai le temps de chercher,aussi j'amene le gateau toi le CHAMP,et nous le partagerons avec lui

bienvenu  : PIERRECO !





[30 août 2001 : message édité par aricosec]*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Quel Gâteau!
Félicitations.500posts!!! yen a que çà chagrine les nombres de posts. Moi je te félicite... enfin L'Amiral te félicite bien sûr!

Et surtout merci pour le smiley de mon vaisseau ...
T'as pas piqué çà  sur FR3??? car on m'a vu Mardi soir au large des Glénans M'as tu reconnu???
C'était moi avec 1 grand chapeau de paille et 1 bouteile de Ricard à la main!
Kenavo!


----------



## alèm (1 Septembre 2001)

*bienvenue eleather.it  !!*


----------



## alèm (1 Septembre 2001)

_*hola eltotoloco !!*_


----------



## alèm (1 Septembre 2001)

_*bonjour tornade13 !!*_


----------



## aricosec (1 Septembre 2001)

je suis a fond de cale
a cause de l'amiral
m'étant trompé de nom
quand j'ai nommé guillon

bienvenu GUILLION


----------



## macinside (1 Septembre 2001)

au pain sec a l'eau rico ?


----------



## alèm (1 Septembre 2001)

_*Salut à toi, ODYC !!*_

à moins que ce ne soit Odyssée, le voyage d'Odyséus

_"heureux qui comme Ulysse, a fait un beau voyage"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## aricosec (2 Septembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*Salut à toi, ODYC !!

à moins que ce ne soit Odyssée, le voyage d'Odyséus

"heureux qui comme Ulysse, a fait un beau voyage&#8230;"   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

mais pas la pénélope qu'etais une salope !


----------



## alèm (2 Septembre 2001)

*Bonjour requiem !!*

_ne dit-on pas adieu plutôt lors d'un requiem?_


----------



## Amiral 29 (2 Septembre 2001)

Attention l'essai va être transformé!!!
Bienvenue à Rugby 2 (pourquoi 2?)

ah ouais ilest du midi...Il veut 2**tout de suite!

1 Kenavo à 3 points


----------



## macinside (2 Septembre 2001)

*attention jivé (cé) débarqué*


----------



## aricosec (2 Septembre 2001)

notre nouvel ami ,n'est pas une planche pourrie

bienvenu FORMICA


----------



## aricosec (2 Septembre 2001)

l'amiral se demande qui est ce ?
est ce BAR  atin
ou BAR amine
peut être BAR agouine
ou une BAR misvah
c'est y pas un BAR oque
ce n'est pas BAR carolle
et même pas BAR tok

c'est tout simplement BAR
bonjour BAR


----------



## dany (2 Septembre 2001)

C'est un barbeau ? non ça c'est un bobard !

bonjour Bar !


----------



## macinside (3 Septembre 2001)

*on applaudit bien fort Zhares 
*


----------



## macinside (3 Septembre 2001)

*attention attention standing ovation pour FalisFolken *


----------



## Amiral 29 (3 Septembre 2001)

Alors là c'est le pompom!!!

BAR Bienvenue!!!... Quelle cogitation pour le choix!

çà s'arrose. aricosec ne va pas en revenir:
On a notre bar membre. Quel n° lui attribuer?

c pas Raymond quand même?
c ti pas 1 poisson de la Torche? J'en pêche plein le Dimanche...après la grande Messe

c peut être 1 blague...1 membre déguisé? 1 espion venu de l'Est? Va falloir que j'en touche 1 message top secret défense au Président avec ou sans slip (Il était pas tout nu selon des mileux hautement autorisés)

ah! j'ai trouvé RAB le cuistot du bord!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Kenavo


----------



## dany (3 Septembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Amiral 29:
*Alors là c'est le pompom!!!

BAR Bienvenue!!!... Quelle cogitation pour le choix!
ah! j'ai trouvé RAB le cuistot du bord!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Kenavo*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Tiens bon le Bar matelot !


----------



## gjouvenat (3 Septembre 2001)

Bonjour angz....

Avec un e a la fin ca aurait pu faire ange


----------



## alèm (3 Septembre 2001)

*salut à toi e-man-u !!*


----------



## alèm (3 Septembre 2001)

_*Salut Ddebagane !!*_


----------



## JB (4 Septembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*hola eltotoloco !!



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Eh, je vais finir par croire que vous vous connectez sous de faux nouveau pseudo rien que pour pouvoir dire bonjour en premier






C'est vrai quoi, franchement, il y a tant de nouveau sur ce forum que ça ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et avec des pseudo aussi étranges ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quoique ça c'est pas si surprenant... Je dois bien êtr un des seul à utiliser mes initiales comme pseudo...


----------



## dany (4 Septembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par JB:
*

Eh, je vais finir par croire que vous vous connectez sous de faux nouveau pseudo rien que pour pouvoir dire bonjour en premier






C'est vrai quoi, franchement, il y a tant de nouveau sur ce forum que ça ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et avec des pseudo aussi étranges ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

faudrait peut être relancé ce sujet ( Le Bar MacG   » d'ou vien votre pseudo ? avec obligation de réponse !
ca ferait un sacré long sujet !!


----------



## dany (4 Septembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par JB:
*

Eh, je vais finir par croire que vous vous connectez sous de faux nouveau pseudo rien que pour pouvoir dire bonjour en premier






C'est vrai quoi, franchement, il y a tant de nouveau sur ce forum que ça ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et avec des pseudo aussi étranges ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

faudrait peut être relancé ce sujet ( Le Bar MacG   » d'ou vien votre pseudo ? avec obligation de réponse !
ca ferait un sacré long sujet !!


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2001)

ah ... cest bien, je vais partir le baille ...


mon Pseudo vient du film Forest Gump... vous vous souvenez de Bouba !!!  ben  ca ressemble pas mal a ca...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




en passant... ca ma fais un gros plaisir participer a votre débats sur les pseudos !

Bouba


----------



## JB (4 Septembre 2001)

Allez ! Tous à la pêche à la crevette avec Bouba !


----------



## gjouvenat (4 Septembre 2001)

Je souhaite la bienvenu à : wally....

wally ??? wallybi ???


----------



## gjouvenat (4 Septembre 2001)

Bijour a : alfredo


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Septembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par gjouvenat:
*Je souhaite la bienvenu à : wally....
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
------------------
...le fils de Gator ?????...


----------



## baax (4 Septembre 2001)

bonjour !

comment kon met des anim de smiley dans les posts?
Ce sont des anim gif, flash, swf ??


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Septembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par baax:
*bonjour !
comment kon met des anim de smiley dans les posts?
Ce sont des anim gif, flash, swf ??   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
----------------
Salut baax !
Tu as devant toi l'irréductible rateur de smileys animés du forum !!!
...Plus de 600 posts...expérimenté (52 ans)...pas con (c'est ce que dit ma mère !!) et impossible de placer un smiley animé (je dois faire un blocage)










Je suis au bord de la déprime !
Alors, ton post tombe à point et j'espère pouvoir profiter des réponses nombreuses et efficaces que les posteurs débridés ne manqueront pas de poster, si possible, accompagnées de smileys délirants pour nous narguer...
En attendant, mes amitiés !!!
thebig


----------



## baax (4 Septembre 2001)

Cher thebiglebowsky

Ton post m'a fait bien plaisir et je te transmet également mes amitiés en retour !

le hic pour moi est que l'age ne fait pas l'expérience et que même l'amour filial n'empèche pas ma mère de me juger très con !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




aussi j'espère que nos amis de MacG sauront être clairs et pédagogique afin que nous participions avec eux à cette activité improductive qu'est le post avec smileys animés !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bien a toi
baax


----------



## baax (5 Septembre 2001)

ah, j'avais pas compris le ton à employer !

aussi je reformule !

Bon les p'tits nerds de chez macg faudrait p'tet vous magnez un peu pour nous expliquer comment qu'vous faites pour z'y caser des gif animés avec des smileys qui s'prennent des bastos dans le buffet !
caus' nous on a l'air cons avec nos posts tout gris et chiants !

z'avez intéret a assurer sinon... 

Je vous prie d'agréer, messieurs, l'expression de mes sentiments les meilleurs .

baax


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Septembre 2001)

Euh baax ...
J'avais oublié de spécifier que pour leur parler sur ce ton là il fallait au minimum 500 posts et une bonne dose de courage que je compense par mon grand âge  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










Méfie-toi surtout d'Alèm : c'est le spécialiste pour te décocher un smiley bien sanglant dans la tronche au moment ou tu t'y attends le moins...
Quand à Rico, vu son grand âge et l'heure de l'apéro qui est dépassée, il ne doit plus être bien dangereux !
Je te dis ça simplement pour t'assurer une longue vie paisible sur ce forum


----------



## baax (5 Septembre 2001)

merci de l'info (quoiqu'un peu tardive) concernant la susceptibilité de nos spécialistes es-mac de macg.

j'essaierai de m'en souvenir


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Septembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par baax:
*merci de l'info (quoiqu'un peu tardive)
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
--------------
...vieux motard que jamais...


----------



## gjouvenat (5 Septembre 2001)

Attention a toi Baax... sinon il va y avoir des travaux...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon... Je n'ai pas repondu correctement a ta question ???


----------



## baax (5 Septembre 2001)

en partie mon cher gjouvenat, en partie seulement !
ca marche pour les gif animé mais pour les swf ?


----------



## gjouvenat (5 Septembre 2001)

alors la tu voit le swf.... je ne sais meme pas ce que c'est....


----------



## baax (5 Septembre 2001)

le swf ca y'en a être du flash !


----------



## gjouvenat (5 Septembre 2001)

Ok merci...

Dans ce cas... tu dit : Amis admin etes vous la ??? Si vous m'entedez pouvez vous me dire si le format SWF est compatible avec les forums ??? Merci d'avance.

Et voila... c'est tout simple... Il y a plus qu'a attendre que veejee ou co passe par la...


----------



## baax (5 Septembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par gjouvenat:
*Ok merci...

Dans ce cas... tu dit : Amis admin etes vous la ??? Si vous m'entedez pouvez vous me dire si le format SWF est compatible avec les forums ??? Merci d'avance.

*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


et pourquoi pas des post-formulaires tout fait non plus ?


Formulaire MACG 26b-6 en triple feuillets carbone

bonjour _________, j'ai un probleme avec ________ qui oublie de décompiler le pattern buffer lors de la défragmentation. Je suis sous _______ et mon mac est un ________. J'ai _____ mo de ram et un dd de ____.
Merci de me répondre si vous en avez envie.

signature

comme ca au moins les forum se tiendraient un peu mieux !


----------



## gjouvenat (5 Septembre 2001)

Pas mauvaise idée.... Bon je revient un peu sur le sujet... bonjour  cocoo


----------



## macinside (5 Septembre 2001)

puisqu'on est au bar un tropico cocoo !


----------



## aricosec (5 Septembre 2001)

tout d'abord un grand bonjour a
MACREGIS et bienvenu

frére BAAX et frére THEBIG,pour les smileys,il suffit de s'adresser a ALEM,ayant été élu dernierement maitre ES smileys par les confréries réunis,ce joob lui incombe ou décombe,LOWSKY ayant par ailleurs refusé mon aide,même averc une gueuse(la biere pas la fille)je ne lui repondrai pas NA !


----------



## gjouvenat (5 Septembre 2001)

Me voila moi, Gjouvenat, le deuxieme chevalier Macg - En passant bonjour a : yt - Expert dans l'art des smiley's... Prend de la graine The Big.... Je sais... je n'ai que 300 posts a mon actif mais c'est très simple...

Tu peut trouver sur certain site (a toi de les chercher sinon c pas drole) des .gif    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 que tu met tout simplement en cliquant sur le petit bouton imag où la, tu rentre l'adresse de ton gif c facile non ???

Aller tu peut le faire    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Aller tu apprendra bientot a voler de tes propres ailes The big 





[04 septembre 2001 : message édité par gjouvenat]


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Septembre 2001)

...Je te reconnais bien là, Rico !!!...
Trop occupé à "touiller" avec ton doigt dans l'apéro pour daigner le lever afin de nous aider...
Je crois que tu ne comprends pas que, pour nous, l'affaire des "smileys animés" prend une tournure existentielle très grave pouvant conduire jusqu'au geste irrémédiable dont tu regretterais toute ta vie d'avoir été à l'origine...
Alors, magne toi et concocte nous un petit mode d'emploi simple et efficace...
non mais !
(ps pour baax : c'est comme ça qu'il faut les prendre si on veut une réponse  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## gjouvenat (5 Septembre 2001)

Bonjour fedhiblues et bienvenu parmi nous.


----------



## gjouvenat (5 Septembre 2001)

Bon baax... apparement personne ne regarde ce post a part ceux qui disent bonjour, Vas dans la rubrique Contenu macG et fait un nouveau post pour poser ta question


----------



## macinside (5 Septembre 2001)

et un*lemon bubble * patron et un !


----------



## touba (5 Septembre 2001)

hi hi hi...©
tiens ben je vais en profiter pour vous dire que :
mo..n si...te est e...n con...str...uction ! s'cu...sez ça bou...ge !!!




bon j'arrête...


----------



## gjouvenat (5 Septembre 2001)

Et boum.... Loupé...

Vous etes la maillon faible : Au revoir


----------



## touba (5 Septembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par gjouvenat:
*Et boum.... Loupé...
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

c koi qu'est loupé s'il vous plait ?


----------



## baax (6 Septembre 2001)

bon,

a mon tour d'essayer !
soyez indulgent plz !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








et zou je post...


----------



## macinside (6 Septembre 2001)

et les gars on se  fait un*bab* ou on lui souhaite la bienvenu ?


----------



## JB (6 Septembre 2001)

Allez, j'essaye aussi, mais je me la joue facile en essayant la même que Baax... Ca marche ???


----------



## JB (6 Septembre 2001)

Bon, d'accord, j'ai triché... mais ça a marché... J'essaie quand même de le faire "pour de vrai"...
Bon, j'ai pas grand chose en animé sur mon HD, alors on va faire plaisir aux dames...


----------



## JB (6 Septembre 2001)

Zut, double post !

[05 septembre 2001 : message édité par JB]


----------



## touba (6 Septembre 2001)

bon allez je me lance (hors-sujet) dans une tentative de smiley animé... attention !!!


----------



## gjouvenat (6 Septembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par touba.fall:
*

c koi qu'est loupé s'il vous plait ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Tu t'es brouté dans tes smiley   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .

Tout mes félicitation Baax  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . C'est un bon debut


----------



## macinside (6 Septembre 2001)

une p'tite *canette* ça vous dit ?


----------



## jfr (7 Septembre 2001)

Té, * pitchounette *, bienvenue sur la maquegé, peuchère!!!


----------



## alèm (7 Septembre 2001)

*bonjour anatole !*

"ne m'appelez plus jamais france  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 "  (en hommage a api)


----------



## alèm (7 Septembre 2001)

*bonjour anatole !*

"ne m'appelez plus jamais france  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 "  (en hommage a api)


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2001)

Salut *Gobu*


mmmh... moi aussi je me sens cool a dire bonjour au monde !

bouba


----------



## touba (7 Septembre 2001)

*Bienvenue !!!*
au membre numéro 3175 ! _mephisto_ de son p'tit nom...
"oh minot ! méfi à mephisto !"


----------



## aricosec (7 Septembre 2001)

bienvenue a tous ceux que j'ai oubliés,et bienvenue aux ceusses qui se sont inscrits aujourdhui et qui s'inscrironts au mois de septembre vu que je part retrouver L'AMIRAL.et que dans son sous_marin y'a pas d'internet.


----------



## gjouvenat (7 Septembre 2001)

En passant... Bienvenu à FSA.


----------



## Amiral 29 (8 Septembre 2001)

> Posté à l'origine par aricosec:
> je part retrouver L'AMIRAL.et que dans son sous_marin y'a pas d'internet.
> 
> ouais depuis 2 jours j'arrive plus à émettre...c pas le sous marin c wanadoo qui flanche!!!
> Bravo à tout le monde pour les smilies


----------



## alèm (8 Septembre 2001)

_*Salut macati !!*_

_celui-là, il a la rage_





(et si ça continue, je fais grève de smileys et de gifs)

j'avais mis une webcam dans le sous-marin

voilà L'Amiral29 :






et Aricosec (vous comprendrez mieux ses posts actuels) :






hé hé 


----------



## alèm (8 Septembre 2001)

*salut korolj !!*

je me sens très corolle tout d'un coup


----------



## aricosec (8 Septembre 2001)

m.... j'ai pas eu le temps de voir qui vient d'entrer,il n'y a que les traces !





bonjour XXX


----------



## alèm (8 Septembre 2001)

_*bonjour Bzekit !!*_


----------



## alèm (8 Septembre 2001)

*salut bmw !!*

mince, et moi qui croyait que tout le monde roulait en porsche sur ces forums


----------



## Amiral 29 (9 Septembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par aricosec:
*bonjour VROUUMM  !   VROOUUMM !
teuf !  teuf..!



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

t pas encore parti vers l'Ouest??? teuf teuf
Ou faut-il que j'envoie la Jeanne d'Arc avec 1 hélico pour Drancy?

Merci Alem c tout à fait nous...car moi je suis tellement maigre que je n'ai qu'1 rayure à mon pyjama!


----------



## gjouvenat (9 Septembre 2001)

Desloé amiral mais ton smiely na pas marcher.... essai encore.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sur ce bonjour a : kigo


----------



## Amiral 29 (9 Septembre 2001)

> Posté à l'origine par gjouvenat:
> [QB]Desloé amiral mais ton smiely na pas marcher.... essai encore.
> OKEY! I trie
> 
> ...


----------



## touba (9 Septembre 2001)

bienvenue à *lula fortune* !!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Septembre 2001)

Bienvenue à Tintinetmilou  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










C'est pas le tout, mais j'ai soif! c'est quoi qu'on boit ce soir?


----------



## dany (9 Septembre 2001)

Bienvenue à toi Pomme 67 et tiens, pendant que
nous y sommes, voila une bonne adresse !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




petitions.mac-fan.com/

A +    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







[17 septembre 2001 : message édité par dany]


----------



## aricosec (9 Septembre 2001)

bonjour _VROUUMM  !   VROOUUMM !_
*teuf !  teuf..!*


----------



## macinside (10 Septembre 2001)

*salut a toi ben 45 !*


----------



## alèm (10 Septembre 2001)

_*Salut à toi job !!*_


_Hé, Micmac, es-tu pauvre comme job pour fouiller dans mes caisses à smileys?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




La cave du Toubar verde où je les planque n'est pas une supérette






allez, va, chenapan! et que je ne t'y reprenne plus  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Septembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*Salut à toi job !!


Hé, Micmac, es-tu pauvre comme job pour fouiller dans mes caisses à smileys?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




La cave du Toubar verde où je les planque n'est pas une supérette






allez, va, chenapan! et que je ne t'y reprenne plus   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Attention, alèm, Bill Gates à failli avoir des problèmes de monopole!


----------



## alèm (10 Septembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Micmac:
*

Attention, alèm, Bill Gates à failli avoir des problèmes de monopole!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

failli


----------



## gjouvenat (10 Septembre 2001)

Hi hi... Je suis content  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... Alem à loupé sont smiley.... C'est la fete.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Bonjour, Motion... Emotion `??? LiveMotion ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Aller savoir


----------



## alèm (10 Septembre 2001)

> Posté à l'origine par gjouvenat:
> *Hi hi... Je suis content
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gjouvenat (10 Septembre 2001)

Arg....... Je vais te masacrer... mon prénom c'est grégoire... Fait gaffe alem je l'ai méchante  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hi hi hi


----------



## gjouvenat (10 Septembre 2001)

Regarde alèm... il oubli de dire bonjour... et ensuite il modifie on post aie aie aie aie aie....


----------



## alèm (10 Septembre 2001)

ben oui, j'suis tellement fatigué à retourner mon appartement pour trouver 9000 Francs pour acheter le Ti de Touba


----------



## gjouvenat (10 Septembre 2001)

Bonjour à talibo...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Septembre 2001)

Help! alem va tous nous massacrer! hi!hi!


----------



## alèm (11 Septembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Micmac:
*





Help! alem va tous nous massacrer! hi!hi!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

mais non  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





ah tiens,j'allais oublier *Salut à toi cverriez!!*





[10 septembre 2001 : message édité par alèm]


----------



## gjouvenat (11 Septembre 2001)

Voila voila, Jacques Jenny est arrivé parmis nous... On dit quoi ???

Bonjour Jacques Jenny....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Aller prochaine lecons demain matin


----------



## gjouvenat (11 Septembre 2001)

Salut à JEC...


----------



## gjouvenat (11 Septembre 2001)

Encore salut à : titouan...

Ca fait deja 3 aujourd'hui


----------



## archeos (11 Septembre 2001)

Titouan (Lamazou ?) est fan de mac. Peut-être va-t-il bientôt l'être de macg ?


----------



## gjouvenat (11 Septembre 2001)

Bonjour kristofou....

Ca fait quatre nouveau aujourd'hui


----------



## archeos (12 Septembre 2001)

Salut cyclope, ton vieil ennemi Ulysses est déjà là, il t'attendait depuis un certain temps


----------



## alèm (13 Septembre 2001)

*salut sebmap !!*


----------



## alèm (13 Septembre 2001)

* <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR> Nous souhaitons la bienvenue à notre dernier membre : Bulywif !! <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>*


----------



## gjouvenat (13 Septembre 2001)

Salut Trickpa... Ca veut dire quoi


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Septembre 2001)

Trickpa, ça ne veut rien dire. C'est juste Patrick à l'envers, mais j'en avais marre de chercher un nom qui ne soit pas déjà utilisé, et d'attendre 30s à chaque fois pour renvoyer ce &@**!! de formulaire d'enregistrement.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ceci dit, merci pour cet accueil ... civil. Et vous tenez depuis 14 pages déjà   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## Bialès (13 Septembre 2001)

Bienvenue DC1 !!!!!
...

_mais qu'est-ce qu'il m'arrive, je poste inutilement!_


----------



## gjouvenat (14 Septembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Trickpa:
*Trickpa, ça ne veut rien dire. C'est juste Patrick à l'envers, mais j'en avais marre de chercher un nom qui ne soit pas déjà utilisé, et d'attendre 30s à chaque fois pour renvoyer ce &@**!! de formulaire d'enregistrement.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ceci dit, merci pour cet accueil ... civil. Et vous tenez depuis 14 pages déjà    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


Falait y penser...

Tient c'est vrais ca... il dure ce post





 ... on est doué les gars   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ...

Au passage bonjour à O Esdis


----------



## gjouvenat (14 Septembre 2001)

et aussi, bonjour a tx-mac-fr


----------



## macinside (14 Septembre 2001)

bonjour a *olivier faure*


----------



## alèm (15 Septembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Bialès:
*Bienvenue DC1 !!!!!
...

mais qu'est-ce qu'il m'arrive, je poste inutilement!



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>




_moi aussi, il m'arrive de faire n'importe où_





bienvenue au club à Olivier Faure et à mon cher Bialès!!


----------



## alèm (15 Septembre 2001)

_*Hello you   Helloyou !!*_


----------



## archeos (15 Septembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*Hello you   Helloyou !!



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Tu me l'as soufflé mais je poste quand même. Na !
Juste pour vous rassurer sur mon niveau intellectuel !


----------



## Amiral 29 (15 Septembre 2001)

Hello Helloyou Hello toi
Hello bye!
Bienvenue   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Kenavo


----------



## macinside (15 Septembre 2001)

além tu fait peu avec tes 666 messages


----------



## Amiral 29 (16 Septembre 2001)

oh madoué!
Voilà Rafale! Bienvenue çà sent l'hiver!
Sur le P.A. ya aussi des "rafale"...mais c pas le moment de parler des avions...

Une rafale de ricards nous attend au bar...J'espère!!!


----------



## archeos (16 Septembre 2001)

Espères toujours, les nouveaux parmi lesquels A-Demion apporteront peut-être de quoi boire et des olives à grignoter. Si tu as les bras chargés de tels présents, tu seras fêté comme nulle part ailleurs, mon cher A-Demion. Sinon, tu es le bienvenue sur les forums   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[16 septembre 2001 : message édité par archeos]


----------



## aricosec (16 Septembre 2001)

absent depuis une semaine,pour cause de regonflage de poumons,je m'excuse auprés des arrivants,et leurs en souhaite pas moins une bienvenue unicelullaire et bivalante.


----------



## archeos (16 Septembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par aricosec:
* une bienvenue unicelullaire et bivalante.









*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

tu fais dans le protozoaire et le bivalve ...? Ah je sais tu es allé en vacances au bord de la mer et tu t'es gavé de moules frites


----------



## alèm (16 Septembre 2001)

_*Salut Freeedddyyyy !!*_


----------



## alèm (16 Septembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par archeos:
*

tu fais dans le protozoaire et le bivalve ...? Ah je sais tu es allé en vacances au bord de la mer et tu t'es gavé de moules frites*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

même au tiot déj', c'est pas appétissant les protozoaires, encore reste-t'il comme unicellulaires quelques algues, quelques champignons mais rien d'excitant sur le plan gastronomique   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[16 septembre 2001 : message édité par alèm]


----------



## alèm (17 Septembre 2001)

*Bonjour granoir !!*


----------



## alèm (17 Septembre 2001)

_*Bienvenue GPcastex !!*_


----------



## aricosec (17 Septembre 2001)

humilié des railleries d'ARCHIE le clone
je felicite le grand ARCHEOS
escagassé par L'ALEM irrévencieux
et n'ayant de maitre que dieu
je vais moi même saluer bien bas
l'aricosec revenu a grands pas
et voila
na


----------



## alèm (17 Septembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par aricosec:
*escagassé par L'ALEM irrévencieux
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

irrévérencieux? je vais t'apprendre la révérence 

tiens!


----------



## J-L (17 Septembre 2001)

Evidement, bien qu'en retard (15 pages!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) je ne pouvais pas laisser passer un tel post. Alors moi je suis arrivé en juin 2001, donc je dis bonjour à tous ceux qui m'ont suivit, et bien sûr aux précedents aussi. Et particulièrement au 1er inscrit, ce mysterieux être qui ne pouvait que se parler à lui-même, le pôve!! Je demande à tous une pensée pour cet explorateur qui a foulé de ces mains le sol de ce forum..., ca c'était la citation à découvrir du jour... Bon, comme même, puisqu'on est là pour ca: 
Salut à toi, Mac user et nouveau MacG user Olivier R!!

Post scriptum: promis, je vais essayer d'aprendre comment mettre un gif animé, pour vous accompagner dans vos délires!!


----------



## J-L (17 Septembre 2001)

Et ben puisque j'ai commencé à jouer, je continue!! Bienvenu dans notre grande famille,  servozarno!!
Au fait, je sais plus trop où, vers la page 5 peut-être, vous remerciez la seule personne qui vous a repondu, mais en fait il y en avait déjà eut une...


----------



## J-L (17 Septembre 2001)

Et woui, pen au carré n'est pas le premier mais le deuxieme à vous répondre, ce qui ne retire rien à son honneur, mais il faut signaler que Micmac était le tout premier nouveau membre à vous répondre.

Et bien sûr, bonjour à toi, Beubeu!!


----------



## gjouvenat (17 Septembre 2001)

Hello beubeu...


----------



## dany (17 Septembre 2001)

Bienvenue à toi beubeu, mais j'ai du arriver trops tard!


----------



## dany (17 Septembre 2001)

Effectivement ! il faut vraiment que je me réveille !     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[20 septembre 2001 : message édité par dany]

[20 septembre 2001 : message édité par dany]


----------



## alèm (17 Septembre 2001)

*Hi yes !!*


----------



## alèm (18 Septembre 2001)

j'ai plus le coeur à ça pour aujourd'hui mais il faut le faire puisque c'est pour la bonne cause : 


*Wilkommen-Bienvenue Jessie !!*


----------



## alèm (18 Septembre 2001)

_*salut nomad's !!*_

(à moins que ce ne soit Bouygues télécom  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  )


----------



## J-L (18 Septembre 2001)

Et à l'heure de grâce 21h53, je souhaite la bienvenue au 192e Thomas digne de ce nom!! Hello et bienvenu sur ce forum où se trouve toute la faune du Mac, réunis pour le meilleur et pour le pire...


----------



## aricosec (18 Septembre 2001)

excuse moi de te dire bonjour en verlan!

bonjour BEUBEU


----------



## archeos (18 Septembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par aricosec:
*humilié des railleries d'ARCHIE le clone
je felicite le grand ARCHEOS
escagassé par L'ALEM irrévencieux
et n'ayant de maitre que dieu
je vais moi même saluer bien bas
l'aricosec revenu a grands pas
et voila
na




*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Excuses mon humour à froid Réverendissime Aricosec, la majuscule n'est pas superflue, tu l'as enlevé par modestie, je ne peux que t'en louer, comme je porte aux nues tes vers qui me réjouissent à chaque fois que je les lis


----------



## J-L (18 Septembre 2001)

Bienvenue à toi,  sirpyle!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Septembre 2001)

bah et moi alors   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 on me souhaite rien


----------



## J-L (19 Septembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par saint gribouille junior:
*bah et moi alors    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 on me souhaite rien   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Bouarfff, j'me disais bien, aussi, que il y avait beaucoup beaucoup de nouveaux membres... Bon ben attention, Gribouille, demain, même heure, un certain Loup du Mac s'inscrira comme nouveau membre... J'espère que tu l'accueillera comme il se doit!!


----------



## Amiral 29 (19 Septembre 2001)

Arrêter de muer les membres!

La mue est arrivée....Bienvenue à toi c pourtant pas trop la saison? Enfin mes enfants ya plus de saisons!

Kenavo


----------



## aricosec (19 Septembre 2001)

dans un peu moins d'un quart d'heure ce sera le mercredi 19 septembre,comme je n'ai pas vu de nouvel inscrit,je vais CRIER

_bienvenu a ce merveilleux nouveau jour !_


----------



## archeos (19 Septembre 2001)

Pas d'impatience, en v'la des nouveaux inscrits, et elle a même choisi un pseudo plus original que néo ou neojf
bienvenue Trinity, d'un fan de Matrix


----------



## aricosec (19 Septembre 2001)

je crois qu'il va falloir créer une page pour que les nouveaux venus nous remercient de les remercier d'être là.
si mes infos sont exacts il n'y en a que deux qui ont repondus
ça ne m'empêche pas de souhaiter
bienvenu TRYNITA


----------



## archeos (19 Septembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par aricosec:
*
ça ne m'empêche pas de souhaiter
bienvenu TRYNITA




*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Euh, Trinity !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  C'est une fille, j'en suis sur. Pas comme Trinita, héros cinématographique bien trop poilu à mon goût.


----------



## alèm (19 Septembre 2001)

*salut à toi laurent n !!*


----------



## alèm (20 Septembre 2001)

*salut à toi bertrand.serullaz  !!*


----------



## aricosec (20 Septembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par archeos:
*

Euh, Trinity !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  C'est une fille, j'en suis sur. Pas comme Trinita, héros cinématographique bien trop poilu à mon goût.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
excuse mon vieux ARCHIE mais mon trinita n'etait qu'un leurre,je cherchais un gars qui plongerait,mais je ne m'attendait pas a toi,je pense que tu est fatigué.

_n'empêche que t'est pigeonné  "la ! la la ! lalére e !_


----------



## J-L (20 Septembre 2001)

Vous connaissez l'histoire du gas qui rentre dans un café??

...

...

...

...

...

et ben Plouf!!

Salut à toi, Plouf!! Toutes mes salutations, et à bientôt devant un café, hein??!!


----------



## Amiral 29 (21 Septembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macwolf:
*Vous connaissez l'histoire du gas qui rentre dans un café??

...

...

...

...

...

et ben Plouf!!

Salut à toi, Plouf!! Toutes mes salutations, et à bientôt devant un café, hein??!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


Et ben vous savez pas quoi???

L'Amiral  sort  d'un grand PLOUF!!!

Sur 1 débat technique j'ai demandé si je pouvais installer Explorer 5 ( vous savez moi j'avance qu'avec 1 hélice!)
Tout le monde m'a répondu Fastoche...
V'la ty pas que je passe à l'action et PLOUF l'Imac gelé après 10 secondes de connexion!
Il est près de minuit ...J'arrive à réémettre!!!

J'ai balancé 1 SOS sur "autres logiciels"..J'espère qu'ils vont me répondre les p'tits gars du forum!!!
Ils sont bien gentils ... Je tiens à le souligner!
Si jamais ils me dépannent j'offre 1 tournée générale car je viens d'acheter 1 bouteille de Pastis dit Marin...

C'est du Pastis avec des algues marines.Qui a goûté à çà??? Aricosec en vacances perhaps???

Kenavo...Si vous n'avez plus de posts de l'Amirauté Inquiétez vous 1 maximum!


----------



## archeos (21 Septembre 2001)

tues tout excusé mon cher arico
si tu me permet cette familiarité
ce n'est après tout 
qu'un rendu pour un pété

-------------------------------

Archéos 
élégances et finesses du meilleur goût


----------



## archeos (21 Septembre 2001)

Et bien sur bienvenue à Bruno Grenier
et j'implore votre bienveillance pour mes vers de mirliton


----------



## archeos (21 Septembre 2001)

il y a de quoi renommer cette page 'Excuses et bonne entente " si j'en crois les derniers dévellopements


----------



## aricosec (21 Septembre 2001)

je tiens a m'excuser aupres du nouveau,je viens de lire quelques post,et du coup j'ai oublié son nom
a cause d'un CLONE authentique,et son gag

_tout le monde n'est pas ronsard pour nous vanter la rose_
_mais ça sent pas trés bon quand le clone fait de  la prose_
_le LOUP affolé par notre inculture_
_viens d'un seul coup d'un seul changer sa signature_
_quand a l'amiral n'en parlons pas_
_il vient d'hisser le cacatois_
_son mac pendant au bout d'un fil_
_il s'en est allé pour les iles_
_et l'arico bien dépité_
_ben lui y va aller s'coucher_


----------



## archeos (21 Septembre 2001)

_Pas de raison que l'innocent
de nos débordements 
littéraires en patisse
je souhaite donc à _*Flix*
la bienvenue sur ces forums


----------



## archeos (21 Septembre 2001)

Avis à thebig, un costaud est arrivé sur les forums, une recrue de choix pour *LeBonze&GribouilleDefenders Inc*, souhaitons lui, avant de lui proposer de mettre une croix en bas d'une page blanche après une beuverie homérique, tels les sergents recruteurs de toutes les armées du monde, des jours heureux surs ces forums


----------



## aricosec (21 Septembre 2001)

tout d'abord le fier aricosec
va souhaiter la bienvenu a PEC

ensuite il priera ARCHIE de donner un nom au futur engagé du DUDE,mais je me demande,vu qu'on vois plus tellement THEBIG ces temps çi,si ce ne serait pas lui le * CORBEAU * de macg au lieu du BONZE,une enquête s'impose,ça pourrait être la mission du gros bras defini par ARHEOS
signé ::::un anonyme connu


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Septembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par aricosec:
*mais je me demande,vu qu'on vois plus tellement THEBIG ces temps çi,si ce ne serait pas lui le  CORBEAU  de macg au lieu du BONZE*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
-----------------
post anonyme :
Thebig n'a rien à voir avec le corbeau ! Les allégations de Rico ne sont en fait qu'une basse et vile vengeance visant à salir le Dude, ce dernier ayant été surpris traitreusement par une webcam dissimulée en train de conter fleurette à l'aide de son Flower Power à sa douce moitié !!!
Le seul bénéfice du Dude a été de se faire tricoter (et pas tripoter !!!) gracieusement un superbe pull en angora moutonné...
Il fallait que la vérité explose !
signé : un anonyme outré par cette attaque traîtreusement ignoble !


----------



## Amiral 29 (22 Septembre 2001)

> Posté à l'origine par aricosec:
> 
> _quand a l'amiral n'en parlons pas_
> _il vient d'hisser le cacatois_
> ...


----------



## gjouvenat (22 Septembre 2001)

Pas mauvaise idéa amiral... mais en attendant...

Bonjour MacJL


----------



## alèm (22 Septembre 2001)

Salut Néné !!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




regardez la provenance de ce garçon, vous comprendrez  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




c'est un vieux copain de la betterave


----------



## alèm (22 Septembre 2001)

*salut griffaut !!*





j'ai loupé le membre précédent, qu'il m'excuse, je n'ai rien contre les bretons


----------



## aricosec (22 Septembre 2001)

m'ayant pété une cheville,j'ai du mal a suivre le débit des nouveaux arrivants,cher bleusaille je vous demande de me pardonner,je souhaite donc provisoirement la bienvenue en groupe

BIENVENU aux CINQ derniers INSCRITS


----------



## archeos (22 Septembre 2001)

Et pendant ce temps personne ne souhaite la bienvenue à Matt&chris, deux nouveaus venus très polis qui avaient peur d'encombrer les forums, pas comme nous et qui n'ont pris qu'un pseudo pour deux ! c'est beau l'amour !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Septembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par aricosec:
*m'ayant pété une cheville*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
---------------
Tu t'es lourdé dans les câbles de ta webcam ???
Si oui, c'est bien fait !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Ou alors tu as glissé sur un bouchon de Clos Vougeot ??
Enfin, bon rétablissement quand même  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



thebig


----------



## archeos (23 Septembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*
---------------
Tu t'es lourdé dans les câbles de ta webcam ???
Si oui, c'est bien fait !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Ou alors tu as glissé sur un bouchon de Clos Vougeot ??
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

La seconde hypothèse paraissant la moins probable, les bouchons dudit vin formant un tapis double épaisseur chez notre alité favori, ils auraient amorti la chute. A mon avis, c'est lors d'une de ses périlleuses expéditions dans le monde réel qu'il a du se faire cette entorse


----------



## alèm (23 Septembre 2001)

*Salut à Brian Holden et à Bernard 13 !!*


----------



## alèm (23 Septembre 2001)

euh scuzez c'était *Bernard17* plutôt


----------



## Amiral 29 (23 Septembre 2001)

> Posté à l'origine par aricosec:
> [QB]m'ayant pété une cheville,j'ai du mal a suivre le débit
> 
> L'Amiral s'inquiète "in peto" pour ta cheville!
> ...


----------



## aricosec (23 Septembre 2001)

dés qu'on est dans la gêne,on vois tout de suite les copains,je ne vois que lazis et denonciations,l'AMIRAL me fait une consulte gratos et me dit de boire un coup,ARCHEOS me reproche de trop aimer le divin_nectar_des_coteaux_bordelais_mais_aussi_du_beaujolais.
THEBIG confirme lachement alors qu'il a bu avec moi,et ALEM poste toujours plus vite que son ombre.

_mais alors que pensent les nouveaux venus_
_quand il ne reste d'amitié perdu_
_que cet hommage aux nouveaux inscrits_
_et la traitrise des anciens amis_


----------



## alèm (23 Septembre 2001)

*Salut à toi bolobolo !!*





(ça me rappelle furieusement une chanson burkinab_ai_se  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## aricosec (23 Septembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*SALUT A TOI BOLOBOLO !!
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

je crois que je vais un jour lui péter les deux bras a cet ALEM,j'en ai marre d' être toujours en r'tard,il a du (a moi il me doit un punch légerement citronné avec un soupçon de vanille et deux glaçons merci !),il a du dit je,installer un mouchard sur macg,enfin j'ai mis un detective sur le coup,anonyme bien sur,mais le SNIPPER n'aura pas raison de ma raison,et je dirai quand même

BIENVENU  *bolobolo*.


----------



## alèm (23 Septembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par aricosec:
*

je crois que je vais un jour lui péter les deux bras a cet ALEM,j'en ai marre d' être toujours en r'tard*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>







bon courage, hé hé


----------



## alèm (24 Septembre 2001)

*bienvenue [JM]mathias !!*


----------



## alèm (24 Septembre 2001)

_Rico va encore être en retard_





*Salut starbus !!*





hé hé


----------



## alèm (24 Septembre 2001)

_Rico n'arrivant pas à me rattraper avec sa cheville abimée_

*Salut  Wilfried de Denterghem !!*


----------



## archeos (24 Septembre 2001)

Mon cher arico, n'ayant eu le plaisir de partager les bouteilles que vous videz chaque jour et dont je n'ai que les échos, je suis peu à peu devenu amer, seul sur mes hauteurs poitevines. J'espérai encore il y a peu partager quelque verres avec vous et payer ma tournée de Cuba libre, mais l'annulation de l'Apple expo a porté un coup fatal à mon optimisme. Je noie donc dans de la bière infecte salée par mes larmes mon désespoir de partager de vive voix ma passion mac, un de mes amis plutôt favorable aux macs étant passé lâchement aux pc, ce fut la goutte d'eau, eau que je ne supporte même plus dans le verre à dents le matin, je n'utilises qu'un petit sauternes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




enfin je m'égare, j'attends de trouver le meilleur tarif adsl et je partagerai enfin vos soirées au toubar vert


----------



## alèm (24 Septembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par archeos:
*J'espérai encore il y a peu partager quelque verres avec vous et payer ma tournée de Cuba libre*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

le Bissap d'Amiens où je compte emmener MGZToine vend ce genre de produits et plus encore car ils y proposent aussi le fameux *rhum-bissap*!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par archeos:
*j'attends de trouver le meilleur tarif adsl et je partagerai enfin vos soirées au toubar vert   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ben, ya intérêt, le 
Toubar vert t'attend même avec impatience


----------



## gjouvenat (24 Septembre 2001)

Ou ne de diou... deja tout ca... a peine absent 3 jours et voila... Aie aie aie... mais que vais je faire ???


----------



## aricosec (24 Septembre 2001)

en veillant toute la nuit j'ai réussi a doubler ALEM
je suis donc enchanté de souhaiter la
BIENVENU a    MERLIN
BIENVENU a JAMES BOND !
_BEN  QUOI  ?_


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Septembre 2001)

Salut Merlin ! Je suis enchanté


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Septembre 2001)

Salut à Toi, James Frite !
Tous deux à la frontière franco-belge...
Tous deux le même amour des frites...

Si ça tombe, c'est un pote !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Ah, que sont impénétrables les sentiers virtuels de la Vie...!!!


----------



## gjouvenat (24 Septembre 2001)

Salut James Frite... alors ta la frite aujourd'hui ???


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Septembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par gjouvenat:
*alors ta la frite aujourd'hui ???   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
------------------
...question inutile, Gjouvenat : les belges ont toujours "la frite" ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









ps : attention, les frites sont un sujet glissant (surtout si on marche dedans...)


----------



## touba (24 Septembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par aricosec:
*le fameux RHUM BISSAP d'alem est fait a base de betteraves et d'alcool a bruler,commercialisé d'ailleurs sous le nom d'ARPIC,et certains d'ailleurs ont des oursins dans le porte_monnaie*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

*je ne peux pas laisser passer ça !!!*
ô diffamation, ô traitrise !!!
v'la pas qu'y a l'Rico qui nous casse du sucre dans l'dos ! et pour couronner le tout il se permet de refouler les bonnes âmes qui voulait s'abreuver au Toubar vert ! c'est une sandale !!! euh... un scandale !!!
je réunis expréssement le conseil de guerre du Toubar afin de décider des suites à donner à cette attaque...
ça va chier dans le ventilo !

Aleeeeeeeeeeem !!! sors les nouveaux smileys animés 3D !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Septembre 2001)

...Honte sur toi Rico !!!!!...
De mon côté, je vote pour une exclusion du forum à titre définitif et permanent durant 15 minutes.
Il faut que la sanction soit à la hauteur de la faute !


----------



## gjouvenat (25 Septembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par touba.fall:
*

je ne peux pas laisser passer ça !!!
ô diffamation, ô traitrise !!!
v'la pas qu'y a l'Rico qui nous casse du sucre dans l'dos ! et pour couronner le tout il se permet de refouler les bonnes âmes qui voulait s'abreuver au Toubar vert ! c'est une sandale !!! euh... un scandale !!!
je réunis expréssement le conseil de guerre du Toubar afin de décider des suites à donner à cette attaque...
ça va chier dans le ventilo !

Aleeeeeeeeeeem !!! sors les nouveaux smileys animés 3D !*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Par consience, je suis passer au Toubar vert  mais la... personne... où est ce conseil... j'ai deux trois smiley qui pourrait interessé le peuple


----------



## touba (25 Septembre 2001)

Merci TheBig pour ta solidarité...
la sanction que tu proposes est en effet à la hauteur de la faute commise ! 
mais comme on dit "mieux vaut prévenir que guérir" je pense qu'il serait juste que l'on envoie une commision d'information au domicile de l'arico ! avec les pleins pouvoir et afin de faire une étude psychologique du cas Rico... nous pourrions alors mieux cerner son profil et décider du traitement à lui faire subir :
- défougniation du cervelet par électro-chocs
- alémisation de la rate droite du côté gauche
- aspi-succion des germes ricodéens
- polyfrocation atomisée de biais 
- sur-lavage de la bulbe plantaire
- collationage forcé au Toubar vert
ces attaques à l'encontre du Toubar sont inadmissibles vu qu'on y sert également du clos-vougeot ! 

et pour faire bonne mesure regardez plutôt :


----------



## touba (25 Septembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par gjouvenat:
*Par consience, je suis passer au Toubar vert  mais la... personne... où est ce conseil... *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

le conseil de guerre s'est réuni dans la salle secrete du Toubar vert... là où personne ne peut entendre ce qui s'y manigance... hé hé...©  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Cher gjouvenat nous serions ravi de t'y accueillir... pour l'instant c'est un peu tôt mais le Toubar ne manquera pas de se remplir d'ici quelques dizaine de minutes...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ps pour TheBig : t'as l'adresse de l'arico ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Septembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par touba.fall:
*
- aspi-succion *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
-----------------
Tu m'as fait peur, frérot !
J'avais cru lire Api-succion...
Ouf ! La morale est sauve


----------



## gjouvenat (25 Septembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par touba.fall:
*

le conseil de guerre s'est réuni dans la salle secrete du Toubar vert... là où personne ne peut entendre ce qui s'y manigance... hé hé...©   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

On fait comment pour rentrer dans cette salle secrete ??? Ou secte devrait je dire


----------



## alèm (25 Septembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par gjouvenat:
*

On fait comment pour rentrer dans cette salle secrete ??? Ou secte devrait je dire




*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

on n'est pas sectaire mais c'est pas une raison pour dire que nous sommes eclectiques

la salle secrète, c'est la cave où sont (mal) cachées mes caisses à smileys et les bariques de rhum où macére le bissap

bon, faut faire son job quand même

*Salut DARK VADOR !!*





au fait, et cela concerne Toine, dans un bar apple-é "Café Bissap" à Amiens, rue Saint-Leu, ils viennent de rajouter un nouveau cocktail sans alcool à base de fruits : le *Touba*, alors la recette c'est jus d'ananas avec du gingembre
hé hé


----------



## archeos (25 Septembre 2001)

Accueillez les bras grands ouverts le nouveau venu sur ce forum, Dark Vador, qui ne sait pas encore utiliser son pseudo, mais qui doit passer prochainement sur cette page


----------



## archeos (25 Septembre 2001)

Bienvenue au compatriote du big, frite18 ! Les gueuses seront plus nombreuses à être descendues au bar


----------



## aricosec (25 Septembre 2001)

comme certains sont en plein repas,je vais me contenter de dire BON APPETIT

et pour consoler ce bon ARCHEOS ,je lui dirait qu'in ne faut pas trop ecouter les sirénes du toubavert,c'est souvent que je suis obligé d'emmener ma boisson perso,le fameux RHUM BISSAP d'alem est fait a base de betteraves et d'alcool a bruler,commercialisé d'ailleurs sous le nom d'ARPIC,et certains d'ailleurs ont des oursins dans le porte_monnaie,non vois tu, je crois pour ta santé,au lieu de l' A D S L,garde ton 56K et amene donc une caisse de pommard(oui j'aime aussi),esperant t'avoir evité une bevue,
recevez monsieur l'expression......etc
signé:    le fils du *corbeau*


----------



## touba (25 Septembre 2001)

waye Alem ! sama gagni... t'as raté taf taf une sacrée collationnade au Toubar vert !!! (j'étais blonde et suèdoise !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
sinon pour le coktail ? tu déconnes ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



parce qu'*absolut-touba* ça sonne cool-find-nice  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



bon à cet apre'm frérot ! (apporte tes déguisements  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  )

sinon je souhaite la bienvenue à *vaudancourt*... 3302ieme du nom !


----------



## touba (25 Septembre 2001)

on a encore cassé la porte du Toubar vert... jeanba3000+3000=6000 avait soif !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




j'te jure... ya des jours...


----------



## alèm (25 Septembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par touba.fall:
*waye Alem ! sama gagni... t'as raté taf taf une sacrée collationnade au Toubar vert !!! (j'étais blonde et suèdoise !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

hier, j'étais dans ce fameux bar d'Amiens à  tester le nouveau cocktail, promis j'serais là aujourd'hui   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par touba.fall:
*sinon pour le coktail ? tu déconnes ?
parce qu'absolut-touba ça sonne cool-find-nice  
bon à cet apre'm frérot ! (apporte tes déguisements )
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

pour le cocktail, je déconne pas, j'ai tellement insisté que le serveur *sénégalais* Senni (scuze l'orthographe) me l'a servi gratis, la prochaine fois je propose au patron de servir des *absolut-touba*? wala wala??  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Salut vaudancourt !!* ton pseudo reseemble à un nom de bled pas loin de chez moi? qu'en est-il?


----------



## gjouvenat (25 Septembre 2001)

Salut à Azdak....   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Azdak ??? Azdak ??? comprend po


----------



## aricosec (25 Septembre 2001)

bien sur priorité oblige je souhaite la
_bienvenu_* AZDAK*
et si y en a qui se pose la question pour ton pseudo,taqua leur dire que c'est secret "_non mais !_" 
ne sois pas étonné de toutes ces divergeances autour du vertouba

(oui comme on veut me punir je mettrai pendant un certain temps tout les pseudo des coupables en verlan)
avec leur stock de boisson frelaté,vaut mieux amené ta chopine
signé :le fils de "*corbeau II*"


----------



## alèm (25 Septembre 2001)

*salut OMag !!*





_quant à toi l'Rico, *point ne faut confondre les boissons que je confectionne pour les clients et les divers poisons que je teste pour te zigouiller*_


----------



## alèm (25 Septembre 2001)

*salut à toi edohren !!*


----------



## aricosec (25 Septembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*hou hou hou&#8230;&#8482;   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


&#8230;le MALE&#8230; hou hou hou&#8230;&#8482;   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
ben quoi ! c'est bien ton anagramme ?
ou est ce une coincidence ?


----------



## alèm (25 Septembre 2001)

pure coïncidence  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




enfin presque, si tu as déjà vu _"Théorème"_ de Pasolini et bien _l'Alèm_ en est une version plus ancienne et portugaise de Mario de Sa-Carneiro   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




c'est à voir


----------



## alèm (26 Septembre 2001)

*Salut giovon !!*


----------



## starbus (26 Septembre 2001)

bonjours à tous  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ALEM doit etre branché 24h/24
c'est cool de se savoir pas tout seul au millieu de la foire pciste.


----------



## archeos (26 Septembre 2001)

Salut Starbus, enchanté de t'accueilir sur cette page, tu n'es que le troisième newbie à y passer, alors je pense que alèm va faire péter la bouteille de rhum-bissap en l'occasion


----------



## alèm (26 Septembre 2001)

*salut à toi Gérard Bronner !!*


----------



## alèm (26 Septembre 2001)

*salut Billboquet !!*


----------



## aricosec (26 Septembre 2001)

bienvenu BRONNER

bientot tu assistera a la fin du MALE
(oui j'ai le droit aussi au mélange pour les toubistes,pas qu'au verlan)


----------



## alèm (26 Septembre 2001)

hou hou hou  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*le MALE* hou hou hou


----------



## alèm (26 Septembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par starbus:
*bonjours à tous   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ALEM doit etre branché 24h/24
c'est cool de se savoir pas tout seul au millieu de la foire pciste.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

*starbus* est un  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  en or!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je rassure mes proches et ma famille : je ne suis pas connecté 24H/24, la tranche hypra-nocturne étant réservée par mon frérot *Touba* du Toubar vert, *le bar des afters de Macgé*, je vais me reposer pendant cete courte tranche horaire

ce qui ne m'empêche pas de venir vérifier si un nouveau membre ne squalerait pas dans le parages 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*wala,wala*


----------



## alèm (26 Septembre 2001)

*Rhum bissap*, _tiens goûte mon starbus, c'est du bon : c'est du sénégalais et va surtout pas le raconter à l'âne Ô Nîmes!!_


----------



## aricosec (26 Septembre 2001)

saluons notre courage de venir ici faire notre devoir,par les temps actuels de groscaca serveur,avec tout ça j'ai encore loupé les nouveaux,enfin

 bonjour et bienvenu quand même


----------



## alèm (26 Septembre 2001)

*Salut Krio !!*





pour toi, il fallait au moins un accueil chaleureux


----------



## starbus (27 Septembre 2001)

Et une tournée de dolo en provenance direct de Ouagua




Et bonjour à krio.


----------



## touba (27 Septembre 2001)

du dolo !!!! yeah starbus !
ça c'est bon ! je vais l'inscrire de suite sur la carte du Toubar vert !
tu connais bien Ouaga ? moi j'aime pas trop trop, je préfère squatter à Bobo ou aller me baigner aux cascades de Banfora !
anitié brother et à plus !


----------



## alèm (27 Septembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par starbus:
*Et une tournée de dolo en provenance direct de Ouagua





Et bonjour à krio.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

il me plait ce type, allez boisson gratuite éternellement pour toi au Toubar gruen





 , tu veux un *café Bissap* pour commencer?


----------



## alèm (27 Septembre 2001)

_*Salut  zaza  !!*_


----------



## touba (27 Septembre 2001)

Euh Alem... le café-bissap je sais pas si ça va le faire... à moins que tu pensais au café-touba ? hé hé...©  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



bon à tt à l'heure frérot, je vais piler du gnakh pour le fameux café !


----------



## starbus (28 Septembre 2001)

Enfin pu arriver jusqu'ici pour m'apercevoir que alem à encore griller tous le monde.
enfin salut zaza


----------



## aricosec (28 Septembre 2001)

le SNIPPER étant coincé dans les embouteillages ligneux,je suis donc le premier a souhaité
bienvenu VINCENT J


----------



## aricosec (28 Septembre 2001)

le SNIPPER étant coincé dans les embouteillages ligneux,je suis donc le premier a souhaité
bienvenu VINCENT J


----------



## alèm (28 Septembre 2001)

ben c'est parce que je bosse (pour une fois) qu'il faut paniquer et double poster, mon Rico!


----------



## gjouvenat (29 Septembre 2001)

salut a netpad...

Net pad... mais c'est notpad... Hum windows de merde


----------



## starbus (29 Septembre 2001)

j'y croies pas ,alem s'est fait griller ,donc même lui à des problemes de connection (pas de fausse excuses).
je commençais à croire qu'il était privilégié.
bonjour au nouveaux quand même.


----------



## starbus (29 Septembre 2001)

Bonjour guigui.
Et une tournée de dolo, une!!! meême deux.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Septembre 2001)

oauis salut 
une question combien de % de ces nouveau membres deviendront membre d'élite????


----------



## starbus (29 Septembre 2001)

si les forums reste aussi rapide q'aujourdhui ,je pronostique 5%.


----------



## aricosec (29 Septembre 2001)

comme si tout allait bien sur le forum,le gentil ALEM(beeuurrrkk !)critique mes doubles posts,dans ce contexte forumien merdico-servorum,ou l'on est pas sur d'avoir appuyer sulbouton,il faut au contraire louer les quelques macgistes,qui font leur devoir civil,et contre vent et marée,et même contre l'amiral je souhaiterai la 
bienvenue a   GUIQUI et pas 
guigui de michel JONASZ


----------



## starbus (30 Septembre 2001)

oups Pardon guiqui et bonjour  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



pas trop reveiller ce matin (quelques séquelle d'hier soir)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 est époustoufler par la vitesse du forum




et salut à lavache


----------



## aricosec (30 Septembre 2001)

d'un seul coup d'un seul, je prend mon




pour souhaiter la bienvenu a MACOL


----------



## Amiral 29 (1 Octobre 2001)

> Posté à l'origine par aricosec:
> contre vent et marée,et même contre l'amiral
> 
> Tu me cherche aricosec???
> ...


----------



## macinside (1 Octobre 2001)

respect man et bonjour a l'*IBANEZ*


----------



## macinside (1 Octobre 2001)

respect man et bonjour a l'*IBANEZ*


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Octobre 2001)

pour mon deux centième post je souhaite la bienvenue à notre dernier membre dont j'ai oublié le nom


----------



## touba (1 Octobre 2001)

ben tu t'es pas trop foulé pour ton 200ième post Ouizard !!!


----------



## gjouvenat (1 Octobre 2001)

Bonjour à apinico.... Tient j'ai été le premier... ca faisait longtemps


----------



## archeos (1 Octobre 2001)

Bienvenue au représentant de la famille hautecur


----------



## gjouvenat (1 Octobre 2001)

Je continu... tu as oublier qqch...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'ai nommé : jean-michel    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Hautecoeur evidemment....

On applaudit... Oups j'ai perdu le smiley... tant pis.

Je vient de le retrouver... 





[01 octobre 2001 : message édité par gjouvenat]


----------



## gjouvenat (1 Octobre 2001)

Et maintenant... accueillons tous en coeur (hi hi hi) totoche2001


----------



## archeos (1 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par gjouvenat:
*Je continu... tu as oublier qqch...    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'ai nommé : jean-michel     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Hautecoeur evidemment....

On applaudit... Oups j'ai perdu le smiley... tant pis.

Je vient de le retrouver...





[01 octobre 2001 : message édité par gjouvenat]*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Tu as encore trop fréquenté le Toubar gjouvenat,  tu n'arrives plus à finir une phrase sans bégayer et tu oublies la moitié de ton post en route  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



en tout cas, bienvenue à Totoche 2001 !


----------



## gjouvenat (1 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par archeos:
*

Tu as encore trop fréquenté le Toubar gjouvenat,  tu n'arrives plus à finir une phrase sans bégayer et tu oublies la moitié de ton post en route   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



2001 !*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ben voui... depuis que le toubar à changer d'adresse... je te dit pas ce que c'est dur...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... Ben aller vient nous rejoindre


----------



## archeos (1 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par gjouvenat:
*

Ben voui... depuis que le toubar à changer d'adresse... je te dit pas ce que c'est dur...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... Ben aller vient nous rejoindre    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

_Qu'il est dur de résister au chant des sirènes..._


----------



## aricosec (1 Octobre 2001)

*t'a raison ARCHIE ,j'ai même ainsi fait un double post,c'etait trop beau ce matin*





[01 octobre 2001 : message édité par aricosec]


----------



## gjouvenat (1 Octobre 2001)

Tout image de marche pas... a revoire


----------



## archeos (1 Octobre 2001)

Tiens ça remarche juste à tamps pour voir que l'arico aime bien les gars qui se noient, peut être pour leur porter secours ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Octobre 2001)

...je salue l'initiative de Rico qui a été à l'origine de cet article "amical" de + de 20 pages à ce jour, mais je me pose une question : pourquoi, à de rares exceptions près, les nouveaux arrivants ne répondent ils pas aux salutations ???
C'est frustrant quand je vois les efforts qui sont déployés...
De mon temps... ... Y'a plus de jeunesse... ... etc... etc...


----------



## gjouvenat (2 Octobre 2001)

Bonjour à gyzmo...

Merde... l'invasion des gremlins commence !!!!


----------



## archeos (2 Octobre 2001)

Et bien peut-être en criant plus fort : BIENVENUE GYZMOO !


----------



## gjouvenat (2 Octobre 2001)

Tu la dit bouffi....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On continu dans la serie du jour  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bonjour à huexley


----------



## archeos (2 Octobre 2001)

Zut, j'ai oublié de faire reload à la  page d'accueil : encore un qui me passe sous le nez !


----------



## aricosec (2 Octobre 2001)

*"_34_" *c'est pa la température,mais c'est le nombre de connectés du moment,et pourtant ces temps si ça ramait,on avait même peur pour macg




mais pour l'instant ça roule donc.
bienvenu a HUEXLEY


----------



## archeos (2 Octobre 2001)

Bouh  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  les forums ils veulent plus m'afficher les dernières réponses qu'on voit en page d'accueil. Je voulais lire ce que disais mon ami aricosec, mais ya pus rien qu'y marche. C'est tout triste la vie. En plus y fait même pas beau !


----------



## aricosec (2 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par gjouvenat:
*Tout image de marche pas... a revoire   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
si! si! ça marche,tio GJOUVENAT,tu devrais ajiter 10 fois ta souris avant de t'en servir na!en ce moment faut faire gaffe avant de poster.

bienvenue a chantal goya


----------



## archeos (2 Octobre 2001)

bienvenue au nouveau génie du mac, gégémac, et *à Bécassine is my cousine*


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Octobre 2001)

coucouuuuu


----------



## touba (13 Novembre 2001)

hi hi hi...©
non c'est juste pour ramener ce chef d'oeuvre au côté de son petit frére civilités 2...
hi hi hi...©
bah quoi ???


----------



## gribouille (13 Novembre 2001)

t'en est ben un de chef d'uvre toi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 chapeau de lampe sur bouteille vas


----------



## archeos (13 Novembre 2001)

Bah rien, juste pour dire marci à Bécassine d'être passée


----------



## gjouvenat (13 Novembre 2001)

Merci Touba !!!


----------



## alèm (14 Novembre 2001)

fichtre, toute ma jeunesse forumesque qui refait surface


----------



## archeos (15 Novembre 2001)

Par conservatisme  bien senti, je salue ici même le nouvel avatar de la Gerbe, JojoGribouille


----------



## alèm (16 Novembre 2001)

*Notre chère phaco est arrivé!!  Touba! prépare le barbecue!*


----------



## benjamin (17 Novembre 2001)

Le matos que tu m'as filé (caméra, radar, etc.) n'est pas compatible avec AppleScript, alèm. Je ne m'en sors pas. La tâche est trop ardue.

Et personne d'autre ne suit, alors tant pis pour les nouveaux


----------



## bateman (17 Novembre 2001)

on me parle?
on m'interpelle?

come on.

back to the old house.


----------



## alèm (18 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par bateman:
*come on.

back to the old house.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

_i would rather not go
back to the old house
i would rather not go
back to the old house
there's too many
bad memories there



are you still there?
or have you moved away?

i would love to go
back to the old house
but i never will_


----------



## le chapelier fou (19 Novembre 2001)

bonjour à tous ceux auquels je n'ai pas encore dit bonjour


----------

